# Estacsy-Your opinion if you took it(NOT PLANNING ON DO IT )



## Derrickb16 (Aug 6, 2008)

title say everything


----------



## Ravioli (Aug 6, 2008)

It was pretty awesome. I never heard techno music the same since then.


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 6, 2008)

was fun and I saw the potential in why people like doing it. But in all honesty, it just wasn't my thing. I took it at a rave which was pretty cool because that drug is made for party situations.


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 6, 2008)

It's fucking amazing, too amazing... Nothing that good can be healthy, heh...


----------



## mjgrower (Aug 6, 2008)

Out of this world first time you take em - they're not the same today though, totally different buzz - more of a monged out ness - back in day they used to be a real uplifting jump around upper. My 2p


----------



## DaChronChron (Aug 6, 2008)

yea mang X is probably my fave now. i took 3 pink playboys triple stacked and went to olive garden... you know when movies depict getting high as like seeing real hallucinations? well those three caps made me think the top of my head was floating like 2 inches above my ears, and also i saw the walls move like in that 70s show when they get high... not saying that i like that show tho


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't worry, no one's going to judge you because of a show reference... heh


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 6, 2008)

ya they are the best at the start, they make u feel so happy and good... but after a while of taking them on the weekends the comedown gets worse and worse.. i used to take like 5 or 6 a night and smoke loads of weed and ud b trippin like crazy.... seein all kinds of shit...
but after a while the hard drugs are bad for your mental and physical health..


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 6, 2008)

An ex gave me one and I really trusted them up until the morning after when I puked my guts out. I think it had a really dirty base. 

I remember feeling very light headed and chemically induced into a state of numbness. There were no visuals or audio but I was in a home at the time with one or two more people. It lasted ten hours and I will not do it again because of the horrible puking bile fest I had afterwards.


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 6, 2008)

I've done tons of E (not boasting) and I've never had any visuals more than things having a purple tinge to them... I love trying to read though, as everything is blurry..


----------



## joefish (Aug 6, 2008)

pills are good. acids better.


----------



## UmF (Aug 6, 2008)

3 words.

best. drug. ever.

ive gone on 7 day x trips, it use to be my drug of choice that i did just about everyday. then i stumbled upon a little lady named mary jane.

try it out. just dont take to much on your first time or youll die :]


----------



## bosca (Aug 6, 2008)

E's mad common where I'm from. I know there's less chance of it being cut with meth (dirty shit that we don't really do anywhere near Europe!) here than in the states, which probably makes European pills better. Anyway, did it once at an electronic music festival, best weekend of my life!


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 6, 2008)

great sex drug....


----------



## Air (Aug 6, 2008)

Done it probly 50 times and ya its the best drug out there but to me its not worth it for the come down, the day after and the long term effects it has on you.


----------



## Gaines04 (Aug 6, 2008)

The Good.
E...is great if you want to stay home and have sex all day and night. It's makes you feel Happy..like you just can't stop smiling. Everything feels GOOD. If someone touches you anywhere..head arm leg...shit feels amazing. 
The Bad.

The crash and burn. Teeth hurt afterwards and sometimes during. Shit makes you want to grind your teeth for some reason. When your rolling it relaxes all your normal guard systems...why do you think you see people at clubs making out having sex in public not really giving a fuck... the shit is crazy... advice Stay home and do it.. don't go out in public...

Recovery time - at least a full 24 hours before you start feeling normal again(Probably more like 2 days 48hrs).


Just smoke  dro is my personal opinion..all that other shit will kill ya...lol
-------------
Everything I say is Fiction... Just say NO


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 6, 2008)

fun but not good to do alot in a short period of time. you start to feel like your retarded and out of it. just be careful what beans you get. the last time i did it was scary so i dunno what the fuck was in that pill and it was the same ones i always got


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 6, 2008)

Me and my girlfriend got some about 5 years ago because we heard how good it made sex and bla bla bla. I admit the trip was pretty good and all, I couldnt stand listening to music the whole time but when we went to have sex, I was stuck with a limp dick all night. Couldnt get up for nothing!!!! That was the first and last time I did it ... hope my story helped hahaha


----------



## GanjaGrowUK (Aug 6, 2008)

i Agree Cali, i weight trained myself to 14 stone from 10 , then took pills, like you say 5-6 in a night , sometimes id take 8-10 , after 8 months of weights and eating to gain weight , then i lost 3 half stone of it in 3 months with takin pills every weekend. 

So yea they fuck your body and your mind up !!
Proper laugh when ya takin them though , and the trips , woo, makes you laugh when you think about it on a str8 head !!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 6, 2008)

Great drug but not for me. Its not worth the long term effects if you continue to do it. Maybe once in a great while.


----------



## sk8dago (Aug 6, 2008)

its cool but after a while u just dont feel the same effects and go back to smoking bud.


----------



## TheHighSide (Aug 6, 2008)

I had the opportunity to try the e in indonesia. I heard and have been told that a lot of the mdma is produced over there, with australia. without a doubt the best ecstasy ever. in europe i take 2-6 a night. in indonesia, i had 2 and a half most. a quarter will make you love everyone. half will make you party. a whole one will make you trip the fuck out.
so if you do go there, careful. but more than that, enjoy. if not the best drug it still is one of the best.


----------



## Benassi (Aug 6, 2008)

Best. Drug. Ever.

Why can't the good drugs be good for you. =[


----------



## stickyicky77 (Aug 6, 2008)

I used to do it when it was legal in the eighties and early nineties. The stuff we did was pure MDMA. The experience was awesome. I never really liked going out in public on it much except for the Pink Floyd laser light show that was shown at a the local planetarium on the weekends. I would usually do it with my girlfriend at that time and one of her friends in a safe environment. We had some very good times back then. I would start clenching my teeth and then puke 30 minutes after we would drop and then you could feel it creep up on you. After that my eyes would start twitching back and forth very fast and you could not focus on anything. Everything was a blur and my body would get very cold and start shivering and my teeth would start chattering. After that you would start to feel warm and your eyes would start to focus and colors were very bright and vivid and you would see tracers. Your sense of touch was heightened and your pupils would be the size of quarters. You felt very happy and you loved everyone. Your worst enemy would be your best friend at that moment. It makes you every empathetic. That's why they call it the love drug. The stuff i have tried now days has very little MDMA in it and is mostly speed. Its nothing like the real MDMA we used to get. Its not worth doing anymore. There's no telling what else that they are putting it now days and they are passing it off as the real thing.


----------



## walkeasy (Aug 6, 2008)

It's fucking amazing, too amazing... Nothing that good can be healthy, heh...


those are the same words i said when i finished from my first time. wow. up to that point i had takens tons of acid. after that i never took it again. don't get me wrong, i loved every minute of it. I had some major delusions that my friends dog was related to me somehow. thats some funny shit any time it comes up. the girl we took it with felt it first and went out of control, that was wild watching her eyes roll up into her head and she was saying do i look normal i don't feel normal as she was spinning on her back in the paved driveway. i was thinking this is going to be a wild ride. but i didn't get hit as bad as her.


----------



## Benassi (Aug 6, 2008)

Be safe about the pills you take or find.

pillreports.com

Great place to see reviews of different batches, very up-to-date, and very helpful as people review their highs.


----------



## Derrickb16 (Aug 6, 2008)

ok switch up the question do you think the drug would make a person who didn't know they took it have sex with you cuz my friend hangs around alot of people who takes x she thinks someone slipped it in her drink could x really do that to you?


----------



## Charfizcool (Aug 6, 2008)

Derrickb16 said:


> ok *switch up the question do you think the drug would make a person who didn't know they took it have sex with you* cuz my friend hangs around alot of people who takes x she thinks someone slipped it in her drink could x really do that to you?


I've never taken ex but from what everyone in here is saying I'd say yes that'd work...I wouldn't recommend doing that though


----------



## Benassi (Aug 7, 2008)

Xtc makes you at peace with everything and love everyone... Your senses are amplified, especially touch, so if someone brushes up against you, dances, rubs, or massages you... You're ready to keep going. Everything feels too good NOT to have sex.

Yes it is true... Sex on Xtc is BOMB, but for some people it also ruins sex when you're sober. Nothing will be as good.


----------



## UmF (Aug 7, 2008)

yea after i quit xtc for awhile sex was ruined. i quit having sex for 2 years. everything is all better now though.



mmmmmmmm sex.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 7, 2008)

X is fun...but ayahuasca is 100 times better! I was "in the presece of the lord"!(due to my particular religious upbringing)...we're talking waterfall of pure love pouring down through my crown chakra,through my arms legs and eyes...I couldnt stop the (chi) energy just flowing through me like a spillway! and the biggest ear to ear grin for 4 hrs.! only unlike ecstasy, my face and abdominals weren't aching...a lot of people experience ayahuasca differently...some rather badly! but an experienced psychonaut- with a fairly clear conscience can handle it. I wish I could be in the state I am on "the daime' "...I'd never leave!...the only drawback would be the followers; which would be impossible to get rid of (or tolerate!). I don't need guru adoration thank you! but the massive 'firehose' of pure love gushing through and out of you! it's beyond adequate description...and believe me...this is NOT my dominant mind state(though it ought to be everyones!)! just thinking about it elicits some of that feeling....sometimes I can work up the vibe- once you have the adress, you can go back there...and it's a really clear place, the term unconditional love definitely comes to mind! what a fantastic state of being!...self appointed ayahuasca experts have claimed that I wouldn't experience this repeatedly...WRONG!!! every time! express elevator to the top! and this is definitely not blissninnyville (ive spent enough time there!). anyway. I can't recommend it any higher- best drug ever, bar one!(I love weed too much!)


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 7, 2008)

BubbaSlick said:


> I've done tons of E (not boasting) and I've never had any visuals more than things having a purple tinge to them... I love trying to read though, as everything is blurry..


 yeah...zero visuals on the x, but I don't think I've ever laughed so hard! or long!


----------



## walkeasy (Aug 7, 2008)

s.c.mtn.hillbilly said:


> X is fun...*but ayahuasca is 100 times better!* I was "in the presece of the lord"!(due to my particular religious upbringing)...we're talking waterfall of pure love pouring down through my crown chakra,through my arms legs and eyes...I couldnt stop the (chi) energy just flowing through me like a spillway! and the biggest ear to ear grin for 4 hrs.! only unlike ecstasy, my face and abdominals weren't aching...a lot of people experience ayahuasca differently...some rather badly! but an experienced psychonaut- with a fairly clear conscience can handle it. I wish I could be in the state I am on "the daime' "...I'd never leave!...the only drawback would be the followers; which would be impossible to get rid of (or tolerate!). I don't need guru adoration thank you! but the massive 'firehose' of pure love gushing through and out of you! it's beyond adequate description...and believe me...this is NOT my dominant mind state(though it ought to be everyones!)! just thinking about it elicits some of that feeling....sometimes I can work up the vibe- once you have the adress, you can go back there...and it's a really clear place, the term unconditional love definitely comes to mind! what a fantastic state of being!...self appointed ayahuasca experts have claimed that I wouldn't experience this repeatedly...WRONG!!! every time! express elevator to the top! and this is definitely not blissninnyville (ive spent enough time there!). anyway. I can't recommend it any higher- best drug ever, bar one!(I love weed too much!)


so how can i come across the ayahuasca? what you describe is everything i fell in love with lsd. it has now driven me too live in a better way, one that seeks your above mentioned experiences naturally. but then again i would never turn down the experience of something like that


----------



## stickyicky77 (Aug 7, 2008)

Derrickb16 said:


> ok switch up the question do you think the drug would make a person who didn't know they took it have sex with you cuz my friend hangs around alot of people who takes x she thinks someone slipped it in her drink could x really do that to you?


YES, it could.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Aug 7, 2008)

s.c.mtn.hillbilly said:


> X is fun...but ayahuasca is 100 times better! I was "in the presece of the lord"!(due to my particular religious upbringing)...we're talking waterfall of pure love pouring down through my crown chakra,through my arms legs and eyes...I couldnt stop the (chi) energy just flowing through me like a spillway! and the biggest ear to ear grin for 4 hrs.! only unlike ecstasy, my face and abdominals weren't aching...a lot of people experience ayahuasca differently...some rather badly! but an experienced psychonaut- with a fairly clear conscience can handle it. I wish I could be in the state I am on "the daime' "...I'd never leave!...the only drawback would be the followers; which would be impossible to get rid of (or tolerate!). I don't need guru adoration thank you! but the massive 'firehose' of pure love gushing through and out of you! it's beyond adequate description...and believe me...this is NOT my dominant mind state(though it ought to be everyones!)! just thinking about it elicits some of that feeling....sometimes I can work up the vibe- once you have the adress, you can go back there...and it's a really clear place, the term unconditional love definitely comes to mind! what a fantastic state of being!...self appointed ayahuasca experts have claimed that I wouldn't experience this repeatedly...WRONG!!! every time! express elevator to the top! and this is definitely not blissninnyville (ive spent enough time there!). anyway. I can't recommend it any higher- best drug ever, bar one!(I love weed too much!)


I have some ayahuasca but i have not tried it yet. What is the best way to prepare it, in a tea ?


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 7, 2008)

stickyicky77 said:


> I have some ayahuasca but i have not tried it yet. What is the best way to prepare it, in a tea ?


 yeah..you may want to slow simmer it awhile....the stuffI had came in liquid.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 7, 2008)

there's a 'santo daime' brazillian (kinda heavy on the catholic) church...you have to know someone basically...I no longer know the right people(i travelled a LOT)...or you can go down to the amazon...I've heard there's different recipes/effects...that'll be my next international trip...more 'tierra del jaguar'!(I love jungle camping!, except for the crack of dawn parrot harrassment!). I've only been as far south in the americas as belize and so.mex. I've always dreamed of the amazon..especially the fishing!..and trying the local weed, and maybe finding a cool ayahuasquero! also there's roraima...don't get me started!


----------



## stickyicky77 (Aug 7, 2008)

The sail and marlin fishing is Costa Rica is awesome. I caught a 800 lb blue marlin last year.


----------



## makinthemagic (Aug 7, 2008)

i'm not saying do it but...

omfg those nights were the most fun i've ever had


----------



## stickyicky77 (Aug 7, 2008)

There is a research chemical called methylone that is exactly like X. You can order it from China and a few other places. I had tried some and it was very good.


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 7, 2008)

You are a true explorer if you go to Roraima..


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 8, 2008)

they just had some thing on the news about a n extasy bust in australia, biggest in history...we're talking tons!


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 8, 2008)

I've heard people say you can take an m.a.o. inhibitor(like prozac) when you 'shroom, and it's supposed to be like the dmt in ayahuasca...sounds dodgy at best.


----------



## cocobitzz (Aug 9, 2008)

BubbaSlick said:


> It's fucking amazing, too amazing... Nothing that good can be healthy, heh...


Nuff said, but I will add.
I am a thizz fan, a big one at that. I thizz on occasion. Like raves, the occasional house party. Thats it though, never just to do it. I love thizz. Thizz or die YOU BEEZY!


----------



## Dabu (Aug 10, 2008)

Ravioli said:


> It was pretty awesome. I never heard techno music the same since then.


If I like techno/trance music and have never taken ecstasy, what will I think of techno/trance after I take it?


----------



## permabaked (Aug 10, 2008)

Dabu said:


> If I like techno/trance music and have never taken ecstasy, what will I think of techno/trance after I take it?


for you it should be something like....holyshitomfgorgasm


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 10, 2008)

cocobitzz said:


> Nuff said, but I will add.
> I am a thizz fan, a big one at that. I thizz on occasion. Like raves, the occasional house party. Thats it though, never just to do it. I love thizz. Thizz or die YOU BEEZY!


"Rave Music, MDMA, Hyphy, C-R, U-N-K... "


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Aug 10, 2008)

Derrickb16 said:


> ok switch up the question do you think the drug would make a person who didn't know they took it have sex with you cuz my friend hangs around alot of people who takes x she thinks someone slipped it in her drink could x really do that to you?


Thats really uncool, one of my family's friends had known someone who got their drink spiked and they went psycho for the rest of their life. The person thought they were going crazy since the person didn't knowingly take any drugs. So spiking drinks can ruin peoples lives :/.


----------



## calicat (Aug 10, 2008)

i only had one bad experience with E. Was driving and was seeing fireflames off the road. My friend had to drive the rest of the way. Then later that evening saw two buddies of mine at a bar and my hearing was getting impaired and when I was trying to right their numbers to hook up and party in the future I lost my eye sight momentarily lol.


----------



## makinthemagic (Aug 10, 2008)

s.c.mtn.hillbilly said:


> I've heard people say you can take an m.a.o. inhibitor(like prozac) when you 'shroom, and it's supposed to be like the dmt in ayahuasca...sounds dodgy at best.


DO NOT take MAO inhibitors with any other drug unless you know for sure it will be ok. MAOI's can have dangerous reactions with a lot of things. I wouldn't be surprised if shrooms+MAOI = seratonin syndrome which can be fatal


----------



## makinthemagic (Aug 10, 2008)

Dabu said:


> If I like techno/trance music and have never taken ecstasy, what will I think of techno/trance after I take it?


i didnt like techno/trance until i rolled. they go together like beer and cigarettes.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 10, 2008)

i really liked it. it was a playboy and i got kinda fucked up lol
its funnn and it makes you feel like your on clouds.. idk I PERSONALLY like it... alot haha


----------



## FlipDV (Aug 11, 2008)

defiantly fun, took 3 yellow play bunnies double stacked first time, and I was walking with some friends to a restaurant to get some water, and the whole way there I was feeling my chest up lol. When we got there, I was like, do you have any water, in a very high voice lol. They said no, so I yelled 'Fuck they don't have any water lets go to the river' it was hilarious though, just the sound of my voice, so happy and high pitched


----------



## Benassi (Aug 11, 2008)

Fuck I love this drug. 8D


----------



## ChronTons (Aug 11, 2008)

Some of you are making me jealous I wasn't alive in the 70's.


----------



## KushKing604 (Aug 11, 2008)

fuck, did E hardcore for a almost a year lost 50 lbs in the first month and a half went from 215-165 really not good for the body so i just decide i didn't wanna become a Etard so all i do now is smoke hella chronic and do a little ocycottin from time to time


----------



## ConGrow (Aug 11, 2008)

I did E for the first time tonight actually, it's fun and all but i didn't see what all the fuss was about... honestly i'm just a weed guy


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 11, 2008)

it depends on what kind you take, if you take a based kind, basically your taking 2 drugs at once (i did a meth based one once and my boyfriend did a heroine based one) 
my boyfriend was so fucked up last year (before i knew him but its a story) he was standing in the closet with his hands doing the spirit fingers hahaha like he was trying to touch some sparkly shit that wasn't there/

honestly im a chronic chick too, i like my weed. and EX fucks with the juices or whatever in your back, and you can't ever get that back and i got into a bad accident so my back got hurt and i can't use xtc very much since it makes my back hurt after awhile..


----------



## FlipDV (Aug 11, 2008)

I basically stopped doing E 'cause it's starting to get really methy where I live.


----------



## smokeh (Aug 12, 2008)

it was amazing...............at 1st. we was partying like fuck, doing everythin safe. then my m8 just went mad and tried to run home. he dehydrated and an ambulance picked him up just down the road. i had to walk him home still buzzin and then we had to sit on the park bench for a few hours till we both sobered up.

we had a laugh but the shit is seriously dangerous.

play it safe an have fun kids!


----------



## havocdb (Aug 12, 2008)

MDMA is awesome. The pills most people sell are not awesome. Tweaking and tripping are two completely different things, and they kinda suck together. JMHO.

I love seeing the really fucked little candies at about 7-8 am, still twirling dead glosticks, missing a shoe, and only one broken angel wing dingling off their back... brain shut off, body won't quit. solid laugh, every time.

BTW- most the pills around the parties we throw come from europe.


----------



## smokeh (Aug 12, 2008)

try the pink love heart pills. they are the bomb. carefuly how many u take though. ive heard of ppl taking over 10 in a night. i had 2 of these and was completely gone.


also, has any1 ever seen a small pink pentagon shape with a line down it? can any1 tell me what they are? it might not be ecstasy but i just need to know what they are.

cheers

edit: doesnt matter, just found out what they were.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 12, 2008)

smokeh said:


> it was amazing...............at 1st. we was partying like fuck, doing everythin safe. then my m8 just went mad and tried to run home. he dehydrated and an ambulance picked him up just down the road. i had to walk him home still buzzin and then we had to sit on the park bench for a few hours till we both sobered up.
> 
> we had a laugh but the shit is seriously dangerous.
> 
> play it safe an have fun kids!


 
wow what kind did he take?
my boyfriend took 3 or 4 triple based ones and it fucked him up and he went to the hospital too.


----------



## smokeh (Aug 13, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> wow what kind did he take?
> my boyfriend took 3 or 4 triple based ones and it fucked him up and he went to the hospital too.


we both had 2 of the pink love heart pills. they are strong.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 13, 2008)

i haven't taken those, i honestly donno if i've heard of them but the ones you least expect fuck you up most lol


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 13, 2008)

someone told me blue dolphins are fake or some stupid shit likke that i was like umm don't think so cuz i had one and it felt like the good ol x but shes so firm in the fact that their fake, do you or anyone know if thats true or not?


----------



## smokeh (Aug 13, 2008)

dont know. havnt taken any since i was 18/19. wouldnt know anything about the culture of it.

i know the white Mitsubishi ones are weak though


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah i haven't had those either.


----------



## Orchid Man (Aug 13, 2008)

I took it once and was hooked. For like a month i rolled balls. Quickly i lost 20 lbs. Looked like shit and to top it off I was moody. Havent taken ne since...


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah i can't do it all the time. maybe once or twice a month


----------



## Orchid Man (Aug 13, 2008)

I found the pink Dolce Gabbanna's to be my fave. The blue dolphs and red ladies sux.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah the blue dolphins were heroine based i think but i likke my playboys.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 13, 2008)

i just heard that the blue dolphins are fake now or something so idk


----------



## Orchid Man (Aug 13, 2008)

I just wish it didnt make you all emotional... Or i'd take em every now and then.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 13, 2008)

lol i just felt like i was chillin on clouds, i wasnt emotional or anything haha


----------



## Orchid Man (Aug 13, 2008)

No im talking about afterwards... The high wasnt the problem lol. just the few days afterwards arent for me lol.


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Aug 13, 2008)

xtc is consider a emotion pill. When your mad, you get SUPER mad, when your happy YOUR FUCKEN happy. all Emotions times 25? It feels great. But the comedowns are shitty. After comedowns just smoke a couple of blunts then your back to normal <3.


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Aug 13, 2008)

GREEN LADIES, AND BLUE RDS for the best!


----------



## Orchid Man (Aug 13, 2008)

But the heat stills kills ya... And IF YOU HAVE SEX WHILE ROLLING STOP EVERY 15 MINS AND DRINK A COOL GLASS OF WATER!!!!!!


----------



## Orchid Man (Aug 13, 2008)

Not ice cold as could cause shock...


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 13, 2008)

dude i know i got really sweaty in my back but i didn't feel it, i just felt really good after words i felt it for a couple days


----------



## B.. (Aug 13, 2008)

i took some this past weekend with my girl its definitely better that way

i used to love taking it back in the day. now that im older its affecting me different.
i still had fun though,


----------



## KidCreole (Aug 13, 2008)

so what do you all think about the "herbal" forms? anyone tried um?


----------



## makinthemagic (Aug 13, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> i just heard that the blue dolphins are fake now or something so idk



i had the blue dolphins back when they were good. they might have been the best i had ever. then i got a counterfeit batch.


----------



## Ultra Haze (Aug 13, 2008)

Round where I live, e's are the next easiest thing to get your hands on next to weed. I haven't done it though and don't plan to.


----------



## Melthius420 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ultra Haze said:


> Round where I live, e's are the next easiest thing to get your hands on next to weed. I haven't done it though and don't plan to.


always wanted to try it but just waitin for someone to ask me "wanna throw some X?" haha itll be great tho

peace


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 14, 2008)

makinthemagic said:


> i had the blue dolphins back when they were good. they might have been the best i had ever. then i got a counterfeit batch.


i had an okay one though, you'd be able to tell the difference i'd think right?


----------



## makinthemagic (Aug 14, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> i had an okay one though, you'd be able to tell the difference i'd think right?


can't tell the difference until about an hour after popping. if its good you know it. if not, then you're just sitting there waiting to puke.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 14, 2008)

Its awesome, but goto pillreports and try to find your pill before taking it. 

real E is the shit, meth bombs FUCKIN SUCK!!!!

and dont look at porn or youll waste your whole roll trying to jack of but you wont be able to get hard


----------



## Benassi (Aug 14, 2008)

mjetta said:


> Its awesome, but goto pillreports and try to find your pill before taking it.
> 
> real E is the shit, meth bombs FUCKIN SUCK!!!!
> 
> and dont look at porn or youll waste your whole roll trying to jack of but you wont be able to get hard


I don't have that problem...


----------



## mjetta (Aug 14, 2008)

If its pure molly you cant get hard

if it has some meth your good to go


----------



## makinthemagic (Aug 14, 2008)

mjetta said:


> Its awesome, but goto pillreports and try to find your pill before taking it.
> 
> real E is the shit, meth bombs FUCKIN SUCK!!!!
> 
> and dont look at porn or youll waste your whole roll trying to jack of but you wont be able to get hard


i have nutted on e. it took some work, whether i was with myself or a female, but well worth the effort.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 14, 2008)

Haha true, 

but then you start going right back at it again like theres no tommorow.

Not to get too detailed, but ive literally gone at it for 6 hours straight and woken up with a swollen johnson, LOLZ!!!


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Aug 15, 2008)

mjetta said:


> Its awesome, but goto pillreports and try to find your pill before taking it.
> 
> real E is the shit, meth bombs FUCKIN SUCK!!!!
> 
> and dont look at porn or youll waste your whole roll trying to jack of but you wont be able to get hard



tried it, didnt work. got me really upset. and thinking that girl is so "pretty" why can't she have a normal life? why she gotta fuck other guys? LOL after that i never watched another pornography movie ever again.
to me - Porn Is Sick.
LMFAO

its koow though ecstacy is a good thing to try but not get hooked. Its best if you ask someone who've taken them before then take it. Pills make you throw up, can't sleep, and hear random shit. Plus it makes you look so stupid. Try it once, twice and a couple but NOT EVERYDAY.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 15, 2008)

makinthemagic said:


> can't tell the difference until about an hour after popping. if its good you know it. if not, then you're just sitting there waiting to puke.


thank god i haven't had fake ones then. i'd be so pissed


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 15, 2008)

mjetta said:


> Its awesome, but goto pillreports and try to find your pill before taking it.
> 
> real E is the shit, meth bombs FUCKIN SUCK!!!!
> 
> and dont look at porn or youll waste your whole roll trying to jack of but you wont be able to get hard


 
dude, yeah i heard that before, but also that happens to alot of ppl if you parachute adderall (for guys) im not sure HOW true that is but alot of my guy friends vent and alot of my gal friends get pissed when their man won't get hard.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 15, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> dude, yeah i heard that before, but also that happens to alot of ppl if you parachute adderall (for guys) im not sure HOW true that is but alot of my guy friends vent and alot of my gal friends get pissed when their man won't get hard.



something to do with blood pressure


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 15, 2008)

mjetta said:


> something to do with blood pressure


really? that sucks i bet its pretty aggrivating...=[


----------



## mjetta (Aug 15, 2008)

dont get me started


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 15, 2008)

like me and my boyfriend both parachuted them, i was all awake and jittery and we were gonna have sex, but he couldn't cum and kept getting soft and i was like shit im not fuckin loose but he told me its cuz of the adderall.


----------



## brizzle33 (Aug 15, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> i just heard that the blue dolphins are fake now or something so idk


i herd there was bad sets of them goin around with too much cut of w/e in it and ppl died


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 15, 2008)

yeah thats what i heard too, but i didnt know if i believed it or not. why is that about the cutting part? i was fine, thank god when i took them


----------



## brizzle33 (Aug 15, 2008)

idk anything about x never tried it never will i just herd that from a freind


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 15, 2008)

really? hmm, yeah i didn't know anything about it till my friend told me too. but i wasn't sure if i believed it


----------



## Quasimoto1 (Aug 15, 2008)

i did it yesturday =] what a coincidence. i had some purple euros. it was very good. and i hardly even had a come down. 10 dollars a pop


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 16, 2008)

mjetta said:


> Its awesome, but goto pillreports and try to find your pill before taking it.
> 
> real E is the shit, meth bombs FUCKIN SUCK!!!!
> 
> and dont look at porn or youll waste your whole roll trying to jack of but you wont be able to get hard


Maybe jacking off lol but with a girl Ive had no problems getting it up on E


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 16, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> yeah the blue dolphins were heroine based i think but i likke my playboys.


There arent any heroin laced e pills, theyve found a couple pills in the histroy of ecstasy with heroin, and they were porbably home pressed and sent it just to scare or fuck with people... the heroin laced e pills thing is basically a big crock of shit...heroin is more expensive than mdma, why cut a pill with something more expensive, doesnt make any sense

Ive had a pill with fantanyl in it, that was pretty awesome for the short time it lasted


----------



## spikey007 (Aug 16, 2008)

ex is great IN MODERATION!!! lol i took ex like 30 times over this summer blew so much $$$ on it lost some good friends to it (they didnt die lol just didnt wanna talk to me ne more).. and yeah i dont do it ne more cuz that shit does put holes in ur brain, and if u do decide to do it take it in moderation like once a month not two or three times a week ya kno


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 16, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> There arent any heroin laced e pills, theyve found a couple pills in the histroy of ecstasy with heroin, and they were porbably home pressed and sent it just to scare or fuck with people... the heroin laced e pills thing is basically a big crock of shit...heroin is more expensive than mdma, why cut a pill with something more expensive, doesnt make any sense
> 
> Ive had a pill with fantanyl in it, that was pretty awesome for the short time it lasted


oh maybe i was thinking of something else then.hmm. idk what it would be then. your right though heroine is more expensive so it'd be a waste to put it in e.


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 16, 2008)

mdea sortve has a mellowing effect and special k floors you, not really like heroin though but I guess if youve never done heroin you might confuse it


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 16, 2008)

haha special k, i haven't had it. 
no i don't do anything like heroine, meth or coke. i just stick with my smoke and ex once in awhile. (and aderall and codeine)


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 16, 2008)

special k and e go together like flies and shit, best drug combo ever


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 16, 2008)

i've heard from lots of ppl that it is bomb


----------



## Token (Aug 16, 2008)

If you like X then you should thank strike.


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Aug 17, 2008)

i picked up a batch of pink dolphins. Had a couple of e-tards come over. They all dropped 1. And rolled for 6 hours. Calmdown was nice and clean. Sleep eat no problem. One of the cleanest pills and bombest.


----------



## brizzle33 (Aug 17, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> There arent any heroin laced e pills, theyve found a couple pills in the histroy of ecstasy with heroin, and they were porbably home pressed and sent it just to scare or fuck with people... the heroin laced e pills thing is basically a big crock of shit...heroin is more expensive than mdma, why cut a pill with something more expensive, doesnt make any sense
> 
> Ive had a pill with fantanyl in it, that was pretty awesome for the short time it lasted



youre prolly right but couldnt ppl cut it with heroin for effect like when ppl put coke on there weed coke is way more expensive but ppl do that


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Aug 17, 2008)

id say, Marijuana is the best cause its natural.


----------



## Melthius420 (Aug 17, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> special k and e go together like flies and shit, best drug combo ever


ketamine?? where u get it...rob your local vet?


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Aug 17, 2008)

Lol Marijuana + Ecstacy is a perfect combo, i seem to crack up and feel good at the same time


----------



## Benassi (Aug 17, 2008)

Smokin' a blunt right after the peak. Mmmmmmmmm BOMB.


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Aug 17, 2008)

Benassi said:


> Smokin' a blunt right after the peak. Mmmmmmmmm BOMB.



dawg you got my attention , thats what im talking about. The orange buddhas aint that good is it? i tried blue / red , they were decent but the red buddha fucked me over ( as in it was meth / tweak ).


----------



## Benassi (Aug 17, 2008)

BudsLoyalty said:


> dawg you got my attention , thats what im talking about. The orange buddhas aint that good is it? i tried blue / red , they were decent but the red buddha fucked me over ( as in it was meth / tweak ).


Orange are pretty damn smooth... Blue Spaceman have all my love though.


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Aug 17, 2008)

Benassi said:


> Orange are pretty damn smooth... Blue Spaceman have all my love though.



blehhhh try some green naked ladies <3


----------



## Benassi (Aug 17, 2008)

BudsLoyalty said:


> blehhhh try some green naked ladies <3


I had green ladies... Not a fan of the caffeine based pills... Little too boring in all honesty, lol.


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 17, 2008)

Melthius420 said:


> ketamine?? where u get it...rob your local vet?


that or go to mexico


----------



## Cyndrindale (Aug 18, 2008)

mjgrower said:


> Out of this world first time you take em - they're not the same today though, totally different buzz - more of a monged out ness - back in day they used to be a real uplifting jump around upper. My 2p


I agree totally, nowadays E is not pure MDMA but a mixture of acid and other psychedelics and some times even heroin! Personally the best "clean" trip I had was with mescaline.


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 18, 2008)

no acid in e....no heroin in e......


----------



## Cyndrindale (Aug 18, 2008)

I live on the east coast and I remember some chemists in MIT did a study on E and found that it was made up of all types of shit, as a matter of fact very few had any MDMA in them! Unless you are making it you really do not know what your taking. Maybe you got good shit in Cali, who knows.


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 18, 2008)

people definitely cut it with a lot of shit, but not acid or heroin...lsd is a liquid, and heroin is more expensive than mdma, they usually cut it with shit thats cheaper like meth or caffeine or all sorts weird shit


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Aug 18, 2008)

Pure MDMA does exist, in clubs but sold real expensive.


----------



## Benassi (Aug 18, 2008)

Regardless of not doing pure MDMA anymore I think most of the cut pills are even better... Ones with 2c-b in it that give you light trips while rolling balls... You can make it a party anywhere! Pure MDMA is _ok_, but mixing that with speed, 2c-b, 5-MeO-DiPT, caffeine, and etc etc takes it to another level. Just my opinion.

Just know what you're taking when doing E. Look it up and do your homework and you shouldn't have a problem... Well other than the 2 out of 100,000 chance you'll die instantly.


----------



## berbonber (Aug 18, 2008)

E's are amazing man, once you've taken them I feel you never think the same again your personality is changed permenatly


----------



## Token (Aug 18, 2008)

no one I know cut's shit into their mdma, but I laugh my ass off at all the e tards that say "yeah the blue dolphins are the best, but there speed based" or "Yellow supermans are great but there H based" I just think in my head you have no idea retard!

And here is a little addional info all xtc pills are cut but only with a filler(powder color) and a color and then pressed giving blue yellow white red and what ever they press in it like a dolphin or superman ect.

 and X is one of the greatest drugs


----------



## str4ng3 (Aug 18, 2008)

2 words, 1 of the best ive ever had ( back in the day ofc ) Mitsy turbo.
these where the sh*t 6-7 years ago. but now there just not worth it, they dnt do what they did when i was young...

i say lets blaze as it snows if u know what i mean


----------



## Benassi (Aug 18, 2008)

str4ng3 said:


> 2 words, 1 of the best ive ever had ( back in the day ofc ) Mitsy turbo.
> these where the sh*t 6-7 years ago. but now there just not worth it, they dnt do what they did when i was young...
> 
> i say lets blaze as it snows if u know what i mean


It's snowin' in RIU!


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 18, 2008)

Token said:


> no one I know cut's shit into their mdma, but I laugh my ass off at all the e tards that say "yeah the blue dolphins are the best, but there speed based" or "Yellow supermans are great but there H based" I just think in my head you have no idea retard!
> 
> And here is a little addional info all xtc pills are cut but only with a filler(powder color) and a color and then pressed giving blue yellow white red and what ever they press in it like a dolphin or superman ect.
> 
> and X is one of the greatest drugs


ummm....most pressed pills you come in contact with today are cut with something....alot of pills are cut with meth, none are cut with H though EcstasyData.org: Ecstasy Lab Testing & Analysis Results - Ecstasy Pill Reports


----------



## berbonber (Aug 18, 2008)

Does anyone agree that use of E even once brings on changes in personality and thinking patterns? I don't mean while you're on it cause obviously your mind changes then, I mean when the drug has worn off has anyone noticed a large change in personality?


----------



## Melthius420 (Aug 18, 2008)

berbonber said:


> Does anyone agree that use of E even once brings on changes in personality and thinking patterns? I don't mean while you're on it cause obviously your mind changes then, I mean when the drug has worn off has anyone noticed a large change in personality?


thats because of the three men that took advantage of you not the GHB they sold to you as E


----------



## slamminsalmon (Aug 18, 2008)

ive had all types of pills. to trippy huge green omegas, to tiny speedy as fuck yellow smileys, pure molly, and completely bunk shit.

my opinion. test if you can, if you cant, do a little research on pillreports.org to see wuts in your area before buying. its a toss up, with these designer beans cut with anything anyone could want(or not want) you really dont know wut your gonna get.

pure mdma has always been fun, id rather they be speedy compared to dopey. if you think there is no such difference then you are just a noob. 

my fav is to candy flip, its an amazing combination. 2 doses and 2 beans an hour later!


----------



## berbonber (Aug 18, 2008)

Melthius420 said:


> thats because of the three men that took advantage of me I still cry about it at night


yeah I can see how thats messed you up


----------



## RaveHead (Aug 19, 2008)

mjgrower said:


> Out of this world first time you take em - they're not the same today though, totally different buzz - more of a monged out ness - back in day they used to be a real uplifting jump around upper. My 2p


Ive had the uplifting energetic one

and the Monged out one...I really like the monged out one too.....well...I did smoke weed from come up to comedown so that could have made a differnce lol.

But yea,I like E a lot....only done it twice......Pretty weak sauce since I call myself a raver......But hey...Ill be the smartest person at the rave since everyone did to much E...

I plan on doing E one more time though....this friday for my friends 21st Bday


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Aug 19, 2008)

I apologize if anything I say has already been said, but the first few pages were redundant so I skipped ahead a bit.

Anywho, it is a pretty amazing drug, especially in the rave scene. However, you've got to watch out -- it has some pretty gnarly long term side effects. And that's just the MDMA base we're talking about. Today's pills are cut with arrays of chemicals; everything from speed to mescaline to meth. In fact, I recently read a report on the news that said over 50% of pills confiscated were tested positive for being cut with meth. Bad shit...

Also, if you think you're going to be able to match a pill to a website and know what the pill is cut with, think again... People change their recipes, stamp presses, etc, all the time. And the color is simply food coloring. Never rely on anyone but the [hopefully trustworthy] person you are getting them from. 

I'm the type of person who doesn't have problems with addictions. I've used them on several occasions (fewer than 10 times) all at music events. (Global 2008 @ Redrocks CO was awesome! deadmau5!!!) However, I am aware of how useless I feel the next day and am not to fond of it.

And Benassi... Benny ol' boy... I had some of those orange Buddhas not to long ago (both the 1st gen and 2nd gen) here in Colorado. They were cut with a fuck load of caffeine. Had me going all night. Good stuff...


-AR


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 19, 2008)

Token said:


> no one I know cut's shit into their mdma, but I laugh my ass off at all the e tards that say "yeah the blue dolphins are the best, but there speed based" or "Yellow supermans are great but there H based" I just think in my head you have no idea retard!
> 
> And here is a little addional info all xtc pills are cut but only with a filler(powder color) and a color and then pressed giving blue yellow white red and what ever they press in it like a dolphin or superman ect.
> 
> and X is one of the greatest drugs


The other day I was hanging out with a bunch of rave kids and they were educating me on ecstacy. Well one of the kids was, you could tell he had his shit together. Anyway, he was telling me that you have to cut MDMA with something because MDMA has a hard time bonding to itself. So you have to cut it with something, or it's a very unstable pill. And I'm pretty sure most MDMA pills are cut with something, especially out west were Meth is abundant.


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Aug 19, 2008)

AchillesLast said:


> And I'm pretty sure most MDMA pills are cut with something, especially out west were Meth is abundant.


To clarify for you, all ecstasy pills are cut with something -- that's what makes them ecstasy. If is was pure MDMA, it would be called Molly, not ecstasy. And Molly is generally sold as powder in capsules. 10$/.10g.


-AR


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 19, 2008)

AchillesLast said:


> The other day I was hanging out with a bunch of rave kids and they were educating me on ecstacy. Well one of the kids was, you could tell he had his shit together. Anyway, he was telling me that you have to cut MDMA with something because MDMA has a hard time bonding to itself. So you have to cut it with something, or it's a very unstable pill. And I'm pretty sure most MDMA pills are cut with something, especially out west were Meth is abundant.


There are still a lot of pure pills out there(yes they have to be cut with something like cellulose to make it into a pill, but I dont consider that a "cut" like methamphetamine. even pharmaceutical drugs need filler)...its just theres a lot more that are cut with something like meth or caffeine or aspirin or stupid shit like that...I got a pure pill the other day, but it was sortve week....the orange sumos that are around LA right now are pure, but weaksauce, not a big enough dose of mdma EcstasyData.org: Ecstasy Lab Testing & Analysis Results - Ecstasy Pill Reports


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 19, 2008)

so has anyone here been to a rave, its the greatest experience ever....especially all the big raves like electric daisy carnival, monster massive, together as one, I would do that shit every weekend if I could. Peace Love Unity Respect, thats what the rave scenes all about.


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Aug 19, 2008)

I used to love the raves here in the states... Then I discovered that they are for school girls and pussies. This, of course, coming from the experience of some European raves. Ever heard of Sensation Black?


-AR


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 19, 2008)

When I go to Europe next year I'm going to check out a Rave if I'm around one. The first time I did E I went to a Rave. That drug is made to party man haha. Like, it is made for that kind of close quarters, body heat, gyrating, throbbing, electric, bass-thumping, and glow stick twirling kind of environment. Hell, I had a lot of fun rolling but that drug is just not my scene. If I went to a rave again I'd prolly just dose on acid. It's more of my style. Or maybe both 0.o (what's that called again, hippie flipping?).


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 19, 2008)

I hippie flipped at my first rave...it was pretty intense, the environment makes you trip way harder....


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 19, 2008)

AdReNaLiNeRuSh said:


> I used to love the raves here in the states... Then I discovered that they are for school girls and pussies. This, of course, coming from the experience of some European raves. Ever heard of Sensation Black?
> 
> 
> -AR


lol, damn that shit is ridiculous....I hope I get to go to something like that someday


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Aug 20, 2008)

lmfao. i hate bunk pills, i don't know much about the ecstacy itself. i just want to have a good roll, and a good peak plus wiggly eyes. your jaw is clenching, wow thats it.


SLEEP AND EAT TOO.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Aug 20, 2008)

im stoked for shpongle on halloween!

first live show in 5 years, it will be insane.


----------



## Melthius420 (Aug 21, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> im stoked for shpongle on halloween!
> 
> first live show in 5 years, it will be insane.


dude sounds crazy who is it??


----------



## h1nduku5h (Aug 22, 2008)

i took 8 in a night back in my hayday, i remember the 2 doublestacked blue supermans and after that it was pretty much a blur, to this day i only remember a few things like being at the beach and face planting into the surf, making sand angels, spinning my poi so fast the chain broke on one of them and passing in and out of it at random times. Everything was fun and cool till the last part. I havent touched them since, and dont plan to ever again. thats just me. Acid on the other hand, if i could get ahold of some good acid again, and get to a daft punk concert. Then I would be a happy camper and call my acid days done for good too. I just think I have one more really good acid ride left in me.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Aug 22, 2008)

Melthius420 said:


> dude sounds crazy who is it??


shpongle!

check out em out on youtube. or just google!


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Aug 23, 2008)

once taken ecstacy, your life is like different. or something.


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

BubbaSlick said:


> I've done tons of E (not boasting) and I've never had any visuals more than things having a purple tinge to them... I love trying to read though, as everything is blurry..


i never had visuals either. just increased sensitivity to light and sound. and i clench my jaw and bite my lip. i dont like ho spun the stuff got me. it was probably meth based. now i can get fresh pure mdma from the next door neighbor. not that i will, but it is there.


----------



## bobthefish442 (Aug 26, 2008)

Amazing! Techno is the greatest thing on the world after a few pills! And hugs, the hugs were the best. Everybody feels like your best friend. THe only problem is the two days of a sore jaw after, and maybe swollen lip


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Aug 26, 2008)

i absolutley LOVE the rave scene! ive been to about 7 raves over the last 2 years but they are the best experiences.. everybody is your friend! you can talk to ANYBODY and they are always nice...theres no predisposed judgement, all races, sexualitys, and religions just get together and party thier ASSES off with each other

the use of ecstacy can be powerful in large groups...

i only do x at raves i used to do a lot back before i ever went to a rave, like at least 5 pills a night every friday and saturday for about 5 months straight...it was the time of my life BUT i do get a lot more anxiety than i used to and getting all those crazy lightshows and looking at bright ass lights all the time while your pupils are the size of a dime kinda has affected my vision...not terribly but i can tell the difference


----------



## slamminsalmon (Aug 27, 2008)

the energy at any love show is just awesome.

but the energy at a rave is off the charts!


----------



## amsterdam_goodies (Aug 27, 2008)

its too fun


----------



## smoke two joints (Aug 27, 2008)

i have done pills, but i prefer MDMA the pure stuff with nothing else cut into it or whatever. it also only takes one bomb (some crystals in a rizla) to get you FUCKED i remember tripping a few times, one time i was with a friend and i opened my eyes and saw an owl with glasses on 
that same night i saw a spectrum of colours like in a portal kinda thing. have any of you guys sat by a radiator or any type of heat generator to bring you up even more, its pretty crazy  (i was doing this when i saw the spectrum thing) yeah and that is pretty dangerous seeing as you could overheat very easily but i am responsible especially with this drug as it can really fuck you over if you are not responsible. like with any drug if im feeling nervous or im thinking, right i need a drink of water (with MDMA) , i will stop what i am doing calm down and get a drink of water as my first priority. but yeah this drug is great fun if used responsibly


----------



## smoker13 (Aug 27, 2008)

by far,,, the best feeling that is humanly possible to experience.... in SWIM's opinion

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/mdma/mdma_humor_chick_parody1.pdf
click the link for a really cool slide on the history ^

SWIM wants so bad to find molly
but since he cant find her, he can only hope, 
that some day she comes back into his life 


SWIM = Someone Who Isn't Me


----------



## bobthefish442 (Aug 28, 2008)

smoke two joints said:


> i have done pills, but i prefer MDMA the pure stuff with nothing else cut into it or whatever. it also only takes one bomb (some crystals in a rizla)


was told that the best way to take it was licking your finger, putting it in the back, putting your finge on your tongue andf suck.

Did that one night with some i got off a party clown (wierd, fucked up night after 3 pills, madness! plus i wouldn't recomend obtaining drugs this way). Took it the next night and was the happiest man alive for about 2 to three hours


----------



## Melthius420 (Aug 28, 2008)

huh? i read that at least 3 times and i still dont get it??? idk much about MDMA.....party clown?....Rizla?


----------



## eudroken (Aug 28, 2008)

Awesome if you let it be so... Tolerance builds very fast. Don't take too often. Respect the drug if you respect your body. Theoretically you lose the ability to feel pleasure a tiny bit every time you do it. Take high dose vitamin C before, during, and after. Liquid form is best for the h2o and faster absorption of the vitamin: They say it helps prevent the possible neurotoxicity of mdma. 

How to Roll


----------



## slamminsalmon (Aug 29, 2008)

you can drop molly its a powder in a rizla rolling paper.

its called parachuting, you can use tp or wutever you like. its like making a little pill.

personally ive had better luck with drinking it with water. or just snorting a few bumps.


----------



## smoke two joints (Aug 29, 2008)

bobthefish442 said:


> was told that the best way to take it was licking your finger, putting it in the back, putting your finge on your tongue andf suck.
> 
> Did that one night with some i got off a party clown (wierd, fucked up night after 3 pills, madness! plus i wouldn't recomend obtaining drugs this way). Took it the next night and was the happiest man alive for about 2 to three hours


yeah, you can do it like that by dabbing it but i prefer dropping bombs because you dont get the taste at all.


----------



## jutdaman22 (Aug 29, 2008)

quick question the drug MDMA or "molly'' .... what does it feal like i have never tryed it but my friend has it.. just wonderin what happens when it is takin


----------



## Foodman2213 (Aug 29, 2008)

Back in the early 90's X was coming on the scene. I can remember buying it and thinking they looked like No Doze...so in my wicked ways...bought No Doze, filed the name off of them and made TONS of money in high school!! Great to see people tripping on No Doze...LOL


----------



## Zardokk (Aug 31, 2008)

I've only done it once. Got a pretty mediocre roll and tripped more than I rolled. Felt incredibly happy and at peace, but not the euphoria I thought it would have, and it was far too trippy. The explanation I got was that my roll was mostly MDA and not MDMA, but I dunno. Dirty drug ecstasy is. Which is funny since MDMA is so safe.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Aug 31, 2008)

ive had an mdma mda combo and it was my favorite roll.

they were the triple stacked g spots/naked ladies going around here a few years back.

but if you dont like a trippy roll stay away from any mda combo.


----------



## pamaris (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's my .02 about ecstasy. First off, I haven't done it since 1995. Secondly... it was absolutely hands down without a doubt the most amazing, mind blowing experience of my life.

I remember the first time I heard of it- I was like really, this used to be legal? And there's no side effects!? (ha ha)

I probably did it 30 or so times in 94/95. The feeling for me was like... better than continuous orgasm. For me it was euphoric ecstasy on a roller coaster in heaven. However, it did mess with my serotonin and put me in a constant sort of dream state. I did end up really depressed, because reality just can't compare can it. I sorted it all out within a couple of years but my husband was a different story.

My husband rolled a lot back in the raving heyday of 1989 and the early 90s. He ended up with serious, severe depression with psychotic/ schizophrenic episodes. I will say that he's hardwired for depression anyway, but the continuous rolling didn't help- he was burning at both ends and never in a stable state. 

We both still get nostalgia for the feeling, but it really does mess with the brain chemicals in a bad way. My theory is that my husband used up all his serotonin in those days and now he'll have to be on antidepressants for the rest of his life. God I wish it wasn't so but he just can't go without them now. He lived without them for the fist 6 years of our marriage but it really was hell; I just think the ecstasy created a void in his brain where the serotonin was supposed to go.


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 31, 2008)

Exactly, your hubby was prolly already prone to depression/schizo....the ecstasy use probably just brought it on earliear and a lot harder....excessive ecstasy use will definitely deplete the seretonin levels in your brain, but Ive read a german study that says after a few months or years of abstainance your seretonin levels should be back to normal minus about 4 or 5%.


----------



## maluco420 (Aug 31, 2008)

I love E done it many times its one the best high out there, but if you mix some Acid in there with E then you talking a nice trips you can take


----------



## amsterdam_goodies (Sep 1, 2008)

ive always felt minorly depressed after for sure but I feel like I always bounce back. Sure there is no feeling that compares to E when your sober but it is just an experience and after a week or two, I dont feel as though my brain has holes or that I am anymore depressed. I dont know if its different for me than in other people but I believe these seratonin levels regenerate if you give yourself time between rolls... who knows though


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 1, 2008)

Back in ,98,99,2000 the rolls were so strong on the east coast and probably everywhere you would get so fucked up at clubs grinding your jaw and your eyes rolling in the back of your head.. These days the rolls around are really just very lame jokes of what used 2 be and for those who have never tried those old rolls of them days. Maybe they were like that before then also but that is when it was real big for my crew.. Just my 1.2 cents


----------



## smoke two joints (Sep 1, 2008)

jutdaman22 said:


> quick question the drug MDMA or "molly'' .... what does it feal like i have never tryed it but my friend has it.. just wonderin what happens when it is takin


the drug itself releases a chemical called seratonin (which i heard was in your spine i dont know for sure though) which is what makes you feel good when you have a wank and what not, it is a REALLY euphoric experience.


----------



## moon47usaco (Sep 1, 2008)

I took it a few times... Not my fav... 

Although i did like H pills (pills cut with a very small amount of heroin)... 

Not that i like H either... Hate the stuff really but the combo made it a chill wavy gravy kind of feeling... Otherwise it was to edgy for me...

I was a tweaker though so who am i to talk about EDGEY... =0

Any way it eats holes in your noodle... =]

JK... Eat more ice cream... =]


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Sep 5, 2008)

long term use of Ecstacy, can cause severe side affects.
You take clean pills not Cut, or at least buy it from a trusted dealer.
Get the MOST LEASTEST cut pill meaning that, you don't get a comedown next morning. 

happy rolling


----------



## dannyking (Sep 5, 2008)

mjgrower said:


> Out of this world first time you take em - they're not the same today though, totally different buzz - more of a monged out ness - back in day they used to be a real uplifting jump around upper. My 2p


well said my friend. are you in uk or ireland. im taking pills about 8 years now and i know you can build up a little bit of a tollerance but i remember when i first took them. my god its the greatest feeling you can ever have. just dont take too much or you could end up with bloody lips and a sore jaw. but yeah we used to pay 12 pound for one 8 years ago and they were worth every penny. nowadays we pay 2 euro for one and you need 5 times the amount to get you monged. a close friend of mine took them back in the late eighties early ninetees, when the club scene exploded with classics from frankie knuckles and a guy called gerald. he told me they literally were disco biscuits. about an inch wide, and cost 20 pounds in the eighties, but they lasted maybe 3 to 4 days just breaking little bits off em. man the things i would do to get some good quality pills now. dont really touch em much anymore because there gone shite. if you want a good buzz similar to the classic pills get yourself 2 or three grams of mdma, top one nice one get sorted!


----------



## dannyking (Sep 5, 2008)

smoke two joints said:


> the drug itself releases a chemical called seratonin (which i heard was in your spine i dont know for sure though) which is what makes you feel good when you have a wank and what not, it is a REALLY euphoric experience.


never ever try to have a wank while up, or coming down from ecstasy or mdma, you will end up crying your eyes out and chopping your hair off while looking in the mirror at yourself with smudgy lipstick on.


----------



## Melthius420 (Sep 7, 2008)

dannyking said:


> never ever try to have a wank while up, or coming down from ecstasy or mdma, you will end up crying your eyes out and chopping your hair off while looking in the mirror at yourself with smudgy lipstick on.


what!!?


----------



## DaChronChron (Sep 7, 2008)

xtc is cool i guess just as long as you know whats in it. i stopped when i learned there was meth in some pills. its only pure mdma for me now


----------



## berbonber (Sep 8, 2008)

ecstasy is the worst drug in the world, kids dont do it, two hits will probably drain all of your spinal fluid, and spinal fluid is final you wont get it back, so dont get attached or itl attack every bone in your back


----------



## slamminsalmon (Sep 8, 2008)

berbonber said:


> ecstasy is the worst drug in the world, kids dont do it, two hits will probably drain all of your spinal fluid, and spinal fluid is final you wont get it back, so dont get attached or itl attack every bone in your back



educate yourself before you just spew out random garbage.

has nothing to do with spinal fluid.


----------



## berbonber (Sep 8, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> educate yourself before you just spew out random garbage.
> 
> has nothing to do with spinal fluid.


educate yourself in music before you spew random garbage its an Eminem lyric


----------



## slamminsalmon (Sep 8, 2008)

sorry my bad.

maybe quote it or something.


----------



## Melthius420 (Sep 8, 2008)

berbonber said:


> educate yourself in music before you spew random garbage its an Eminem lyric


?????how the fuck would he know?
i thought it was bullshit as well


----------



## bngdzzle (Sep 9, 2008)

I ate ecstasy almost every weekend for 2 years straight. Personally, I think if you have never done it and can get some clean pills. Do it at least once with some friends or loved ones. The experience of feeling even closer to the people you are already close to is amazing, also you can have one of the best nights of your life by doing nothing but listening to music with a couple buddies. I don't do ecstasy anymore because of a high tolerance and I really don't have the time to be all strung out the next day from the "methstacy".


----------



## Token (Sep 14, 2008)

man, this makes me never want to hook ya'll kinda kids up, yes I have made(past tense) Adam. and a whole bunch of other things 

ok here is a list with myths and the truth about the drugs and not just mrs. molly 

1. molly does not drain your spinal fluid, it drains your natural chemicals in your brain but will come back.
2. acid stays in your spin and you'll trip years later (MYTH). now the truth- how acid works is it lets your brain cells communicate with ones they normally can not.
3. Meth is not physically addictive true, it's all in your mind like pot
4. X is speed based or H based BULL SHIT, x is a totally different compound
5. even a small amount of pure cocaine will kill you BULL SHIT, I wash all the coke I get to get out all the crap and enjoy the pure high it's like being on x it's so euphoric with pure coke you would need to do a gram to a gram and a half to OD and plus I beat that the best coke you find out on the streets is only 35-50 percent. and when brought into America is only at best 75% all the DEA says about it is bs they just want more money so they say that even with them being around mores being brought in and purer too. BS. also what is in coke ranges from speed caffeine baking soda other stimulants so much shit and thats why the come down is so rough.
6. If you do get x that makes you want to set thats not x but it's the a compound to making molly its called MDA which is strikes fav. it does all the same things but not as potent True. also it's way easier to make and so far about 60% out is MDA because us chemist are lazy 



I could go on but hopefully I don't need to I hope ya'll get the point

ps almost 90% of what is said by people is bull shit, they have no real scientific background or now what there even talking about and they say bs so that they can throw there 2 cents in, well fuck that if you don't know don't clam you do you just making yourself look like a


----------



## berbonber (Sep 14, 2008)

cheers for that, i think


----------



## Token (Sep 14, 2008)

"I've seen my best friends cry seen my best friends die heard my best friends lie about how they doin fine, I've had so many best friends in my time most of them I've lost to brown smoke and white lines" 

I got friends that do brown and lines and there fine as long as there high much like pot heads there fine when there high but when that bag gets low true colors come out. as my Dad said we are all addicted to something weather it's spending money cloths or shoes or shopping(in general) their all addictive but with those you can use them over and over again but with drugs once it's gone it's gone Most people need to get that and not be a spoiled brat. try not to judge your friends because you do a drug too, unless they fall into the spoiled brat category.


----------



## berbonber (Sep 14, 2008)

sorry mate but my sig is a lyric too i try not to judge anyone. i have lost many friends to smack though it is a truly awful drug


----------



## Token (Sep 14, 2008)

berbonber said:


> sorry mate but my sig is a lyric too i try not to judge anyone. i have lost many friends to smack though it is a truly awful drug


I agree there fuck smack


----------



## maluco420 (Sep 14, 2008)

Token man i i like how you speak the truth i couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Token (Sep 17, 2008)

maluco420 said:


> Token man i i like how you speak the truth i couldn't have said it better myself


Thank you, I just couldn't take it anymore!, but please plus rep


----------



## KaliSmok3 (Sep 17, 2008)

blah blah... i done X before...the greatest partay of my fuckin life. would do it again.


----------



## Token (Sep 17, 2008)

blah blah... i done X before...the greatest partay of my fuckin life. would do it again.

*don't hate, just cause your stupid! go reed the book total synthesis 2. and maybe learn something.*


----------



## KaliSmok3 (Sep 17, 2008)

im not hating, rofl. i know what it does to you i knew what it did before i done it....but ya know peer pressures a mutha fucka, and once i did it...greatest thing. point. blank. period. YOU stop hatin.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 17, 2008)

its chill, some people just one they will roll hard, but as you can se ima big guy, so for me i pop 2 at once, and get it sarted there, get the bitches dancin, booty popin haha


----------



## KaliSmok3 (Sep 17, 2008)

lol hell yeah i took 2 my first time, tripple stacks. yellow butterfly and a blue lady =) i rolled for abot a day and a half.


----------



## AxelSensi42o (Sep 18, 2008)

ya man, took 2 before a Ratdog/Allmond Brothers Band (in that order), it was awesome. i wanted to do acid, but i was driving so. i was dancing and shit, it was fun but i heard it puts holes in your brain, of course thats what they say about nugs too tho...


----------



## AxelSensi42o (Sep 18, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1332198]its chill, some people just one they will roll hard, but as you can se ima big guy, so for me i pop 2 at once, and get it sarted there, get the bitches dancin, booty popin haha[/quote]


y brotha, im 120 puonds (17) and i took 2, it was intense. Like i just wanted to connect with everyone. i payed 10 a pop from my buddy, what is the average price?


----------



## maluco420 (Sep 18, 2008)

they usually run 10 bucks a pop


----------



## whiterain (Sep 18, 2008)

my experience with X has been very satisfying. i really like it overall in general. i think that it is for sure party situations, however one time i hopped into my car with my buddy popped a pill and just cruised around and smoked all night with him and that was fun but yeah you should try it once.


----------



## spikey007 (Sep 18, 2008)

AxelSensi42o said:


> ya man, took 2 before a Ratdog/Allmond Brothers Band (in that order), it was awesome. i wanted to do acid, but i was driving so. i was dancing and shit, it was fun but i heard it puts holes in your brain, of course thats what they say about nugs too tho...


 
do the research, that shit doest put holes in ur brain!! every time u take that shit it destroys ur neuro sensors that give u that HAPPY feeling. and i know this from personal experience i did ex about 25 times or so this summer and got addicted to it, then quit and now i'mm even more depressed then ever. Life sucks, yes its an awesome drug, but is it really worth it feeling like shit the rest of your life? No not for me at least! 

If your going to do it do it in moderation!! like once a month topS!


----------



## Kludge (Sep 19, 2008)

I've taken X maybe 100 times and I liked it every time but I won't do it ever again.

The last time I did it I broke a pill in half by accident but took it anyway. I had tasted the nasty dust before but this was a whole new level. It tasted like draino smells. That freaked me out and I realized I had no fucking idea what was going into these pills and I didn't want to get hooked on meth or speed while doing X.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Sep 19, 2008)

spikey007 said:


> do the research, that shit doest put holes in ur brain!! every time u take that shit it destroys ur neuro sensors that give u that HAPPY feeling. and i know this from personal experience i did ex about 25 times or so this summer and got addicted to it, then quit and now i'mm even more depressed then ever. Life sucks, yes its an awesome drug, but is it really worth it feeling like shit the rest of your life? No not for me at least!
> 
> If your going to do it do it in moderation!! like once a month topS!


holes in brain. inconclusive.

your talking about a study put on by the government over 10 years ago.

its propaganda. it has nothing to do with neuron sensors. but neurotransmitters. the chemical serotonin. and yes you can deplete it, yes you can damage your brain.

but holes in your brain is disinformation.


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 19, 2008)

Kludge said:


> I've taken X maybe 100 times and I liked it every time but I won't do it ever again.
> 
> The last time I did it I broke a pill in half by accident but took it anyway. I had tasted the nasty dust before but this was a whole new level. It tasted like draino smells. That freaked me out and I realized I had no fucking idea what was going into these pills and I didn't want to get hooked on meth or speed while doing X.


ha, Ive chewed, let them dissolve, even snorted a bunch and it never turned me off to it, all pills taste like shit...but youre right you have no idea whats in them, I just think its wierd that tasting them made you realize that.


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 19, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> holes in brain. inconclusive.
> 
> your talking about a study put on by the government over 10 years ago.
> 
> ...


exactly, ecstasy is surrounded by a lot of misinformation...long term use of ecstasy will have permanent effects on your brain, but you will not get holes in your brain or anything even remotely like that.


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 19, 2008)

Token said:


> 3. Meth is not physically addictive true, it's all in your mind like pot


meth _is_ physically addictive


----------



## KaliSmok3 (Sep 19, 2008)

maluco420 said:


> they usually run 10 bucks a pop


where you gettin 10$ beans at? cause round here they are bout 15-20$ a piece. unless you get a 10 pack or somethin.

Did anyone ever pass their self out while rolling? me and the ppl i was doin it with would have ppl do light shows for us with glo stiks, fuckin awsome, and we put a strobe light in the bathroom and turn the shower on with hot water and wait till its gets all hot and shit and we would sit in there and pass ourselfs out,lol. we did it about 100 times a piece that day. Its a crazy ass feeling when you wake up from that shit but it gets addicting.


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 19, 2008)

in so-cal I get them for about $6-$10


----------



## KaliSmok3 (Sep 19, 2008)

shout out to the East Coast...where we like to play "bag games"...

next time i need beans im commin to cali..lol.


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 19, 2008)

its all the asian gangs around here, they got tons of that shit....


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 19, 2008)

Green Gloccs are good


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 19, 2008)

what, are you supposed to be a crip or something...ck ck ck ck ck ck ck ck ck ck ck...nah Im just fuckin with you


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 19, 2008)

ok so i took these yellow pistols right? i went to see pineapple express with my boyfriend and his guy friend and we smoked before and then i took them... and they didn't do anything for the whoolllle movie. and the end when i got up i felt it like a mother fucker. i was totally rollin. if i took two like my gal friend said i should have done, do you think it would have been longer? i thought they were fake at first... what base is it?


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 19, 2008)

you mean take longer to hit you, or last longer? If you took two pills at once it wouldnt take any longer to hit you if you took 1. If you take to pills at once, you wont neccesarily roll for much longer but rather it would be more intense. Usually I take one, then when I start to peak off the first one, I drop a second one. If pills take a long time to hit you you could always cut them in half, or crush them up and parachute them, or if you can do it chew or snort them. As for what base it is, do you mean what they are cut with? that would be impossible to detemine just form how long it took to hit you.


----------



## maluco420 (Sep 19, 2008)

Here in the SF Bay Area California they cost 10bucks if i buy like 10 i get them for 8 bucks 

*xmissxaliex* i have noticed that if i do them in a empty stomach they kick in much faster and stronger that's what i usually do when i pop some pill


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 21, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> you mean take longer to hit you, or last longer? If you took two pills at once it wouldnt take any longer to hit you if you took 1. If you take to pills at once, you wont neccesarily roll for much longer but rather it would be more intense. Usually I take one, then when I start to peak off the first one, I drop a second one. If pills take a long time to hit you you could always cut them in half, or crush them up and parachute them, or if you can do it chew or snort them. As for what base it is, do you mean what they are cut with? that would be impossible to detemine just form how long it took to hit you.


i took them when the movie started and i didn't feel it until i started driving away from the theater. i smoked and it enhanced it but without that, i wouldn't have felt it as much. i took it on an empty stomach. i only took one pill though. those yellow pistols. i usually put them under my tongue and let them dissolve or i sniff them but i was in a hurry so i just popped it with apple juice. no like what base someone said yellow pills are coke based, some say they are meth based, when i took the blue dolphins someone said they were heroine based. i just wanted to know what yellow pistols actually were since i've heard alot of different things about them.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 21, 2008)

the ULTIMATE party drug, helps you stay up to party longer, i find you can drink tons more beer on it, and it also makes you extremely horny... just someone touching you can be almost orgasmic


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 21, 2008)

maluco420 said:


> Here in the SF Bay Area California they cost 10bucks if i buy like 10 i get them for 8 bucks
> 
> *xmissxaliex* i have noticed that if i do them in a empty stomach they kick in much faster and stronger that's what i usually do when i pop some pill


what if you buy 10, you get them for 8 dollars????? OMG. my friend sells them for 1 for 15 or 2 for 25. but its good stuff like red playboys or blue dolphins or green ladies and other stuff. but i got the yellow pistols from my friends dude 2 for 35 (one is 20) thats CHEAP compared to where i'm at and now im jealous.. i gotta go smoke now lmao.

yeah i took it on an empty stomach but it still took awhile.


----------



## Mattplusness (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh how I love e. Run 10 bucks a pill here or 10 for 80. Jars run 500 (Which is 100 pills)


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 21, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> i took them when the movie started and i didn't feel it until i started driving away from the theater. i smoked and it enhanced it but without that, i wouldn't have felt it as much. i took it on an empty stomach. i only took one pill though. those yellow pistols. i usually put them under my tongue and let them dissolve or i sniff them but i was in a hurry so i just popped it with apple juice. no like what base someone said yellow pills are coke based, some say they are meth based, when i took the blue dolphins someone said they were heroine based. i just wanted to know what yellow pistols actually were since i've heard alot of different things about them.


its impossible to tell whats in a pill by the color of it, and anyone who tells you otherwise is full of shit....and by the way, there are no heroin or coke based pills...theyve found like one pill that heas heroin in it since 1992, its on ecstasydata.org, and you can tell just by looking at it that it was probably home pressed and sent in to fuck with people.....Ive gotten a pill with fentanyl which is pretty damn close to heroin, but those are pretty rare, therse been about 2 that I know of.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2008)

i usually get high before i roll, i think its better to start off with a high


----------



## bterz (Sep 21, 2008)

dirty tabs are fuckin scandelous

hom36rown , I know someone who got some "Red Buddahs" and they WERE indeed cut with heroin. Ive never seen anyone come down so hard off of E in my life.


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh I see, and he had it sent into a laboratory to prove this, because if not I assume he is a noobooty who has no idea what hes talking about....Ive had a red buddha, granted there could be several different kinds of red buddhas floating around......why would anyone cut something with something more expensive than what youre cutting, it makes no fucking sens at all


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 21, 2008)

tell me, was youre friend nooding on the pill, did he by any chance thow up and not even feel it coming up his throat so he just puked all over himself, has he e ven done heroin so that he would have something to compare it to, Im guessing not


----------



## bterz (Sep 21, 2008)

take a chill pill doggy you're getting upset over nothing.

Yes he did throw up all over the place and no he hasnt done heroin to compare it too.

I dont know what it was cut with but that shit is gross regardless

PURE MDMA for the win.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 23, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> its impossible to tell whats in a pill by the color of it, and anyone who tells you otherwise is full of shit....and by the way, there are no heroin or coke based pills...theyve found like one pill that heas heroin in it since 1992, its on ecstasydata.org, and you can tell just by looking at it that it was probably home pressed and sent in to fuck with people.....Ive gotten a pill with fentanyl which is pretty damn close to heroin, but those are pretty rare, therse been about 2 that I know of.



really??? hella people didn't just tell me but yeah other people and shit. wow. no honestly i thought you could but oh well.


----------



## caddypimpin (Sep 23, 2008)

X= best drug ever... yes it is... weed is NOT a drug.. IF it was i would say weed was the best. but e is my fav


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 23, 2008)

weed. is a plant lol its not a drug. whoever says that.. i donno. it needs its respect too haha


----------



## caddypimpin (Sep 23, 2008)

yes indeed. its harmless, E on the other hand...


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 23, 2008)

oh i know it dries the spinal fluids, its awesome, but i got into a bad car accident and my back is fucked up, so i can only do e once or twice every month or 2


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 23, 2008)

E does not drain spinal fluid, yet another ecstasy myth


----------



## weedyoo (Sep 23, 2008)

i love e and lsd or 5-meo-amt 2ci 2cb 2ce

haahhh good luck its fun


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 23, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> E does not drain spinal fluid, yet another ecstasy myth


wait thats not a myth, is it? i remember learning that in health when i was a sophomore. its not??


----------



## Benassi (Sep 23, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> wait thats not a myth, is it? i remember learning that in health when i was a sophomore. its not??


No, E does not drain your spinal fluid. Drug myths are so hilarious.


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 23, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> wait thats not a myth, is it? i remember learning that in health when i was a sophomore. its not??


well in that case your health teacher was full of shit, I wouldnt doubt it


----------



## erockolm (Sep 23, 2008)

I must say X is/was my favorite drug ive ever done, havent really done it in awhile but i would love to again lol, just havent seen them around for abit maybe its just my social circle but thought they were kinda going out of the scene (anyone wanna invite me to chill lol) but yeah Fucking great some i cant get hard some i can haha but man you;ll fuck for hours always waiting to come down enough to cum ha then im content only tripped hard like 1 time but i did like 8 throught the night i was going in and out of dreams talking to people who werent there but man you can get into the deepest conversations with the most complete strangers and the empathy fuck haha you can feel the emotions from a dog

and true with what he said above, no holes in the brain either


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 23, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> well in that case your health teacher was full of shit, I wouldnt doubt it



idk he agreed though that smoking marijuana is okay haha. well then maybe i'll do E more. i LOVE it =] so many good times lol


----------



## erockolm (Sep 23, 2008)

hearing everyone talk about it gets ya excited for it mm huh lol


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 23, 2008)

hell yeah dude. haha i just.. GOD i wish i was rolling right now i LOVE that fucking trippy ass avatar. i can guarantee that if i was rolling, i'd be in LOVE with your avatar and staring at it for god knows how long. haha.


----------



## erockolm (Sep 23, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> hell yeah dude. haha i just.. GOD i wish i was rolling right now i LOVE that fucking trippy ass avatar. i can guarantee that if i was rolling, i'd be in LOVE with your avatar and staring at it for god knows how long. haha.


well thank you  i love your avatar too lol and if i was rolling id probably be in LOVE telling you i LOVE you too with less staring hehe


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 23, 2008)

oh my god lol haha. well thank you. lol i always play with people's hair when i roll, its just so soft and silky i rub it against my face lol


----------



## Token (Sep 24, 2008)

I like just going and talking to people(women) when I'm on it, talk about a confidence booster, I don't care what people think, and fill comfortable everywhere.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

Token said:


> I like just going and talking to people(women) when I'm on it, talk about a confidence booster, I don't care what people think, and fill comfortable everywhere.


lol i had a guy on ex walk up to me once and touch my face and was like, its so clear.. its like.. its just so... and kept touching it i was on it too though and i just laughed.. its kinda creepy now that i think about it lol


----------



## Tommatt (Sep 24, 2008)

Ex is the most overated drug out there IMO. I've tried it 4 different times, 4 different pills, 3 different dealers. All I did was tweak. I got a euphoric feeling for like a 1/2 hour before the tweak set in. Then again I live in so cal where Meth is in abundance, and probably mixed in pretty heartily


----------



## pebbles (Sep 24, 2008)

It makes the world make sense. Or at least makes the world more tolerable.


----------



## Token (Sep 24, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> lol i had a guy on ex walk up to me once and touch my face and was like, its so clear.. its like.. its just so... and kept touching it i was on it too though and i just laughed.. its kinda creepy now that i think about it lol


yeah that would be pretty weird, I'm not like that.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 25, 2008)

Token said:


> yeah that would be pretty weird, I'm not like that.



haha i know. i had like 2 1/2 pills (my friend TOLD me straight out i was GOING to take half of it) i was rollin i was driving right? we went down a smallish hill, and i tripped out i thought it was a god damn roller coaster


----------



## Token (Sep 25, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> haha i know. i had like 2 1/2 pills (my friend TOLD me straight out i was GOING to take half of it) i was rollin i was driving right? we went down a smallish hill, and i tripped out i thought it was a god damn roller coaster



Tripin and Rollin together is fun times, I go to the club scene like that sometimes it's good to know the owners when your that messed up.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 25, 2008)

Token said:


> Tripin and Rollin together is fun times, I go to the club scene like that sometimes it's good to know the owners when your that messed up.



if i went to a club on ex it would be way too hot for me, my back gets kinda sweaty, but i wouldn't be dancing on ex, i'd be lookin at all those cool swirly lights.


----------



## Token (Sep 25, 2008)

that's what i did for awhile was light design, I found I did better when I was trippin. I was talking to my moms the other day and she was telling me about the times she use to go downtown and roll, she said it was some fun times.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 25, 2008)

Token said:


> that's what i did for awhile was light design, I found I did better when I was trippin. I was talking to my moms the other day and she was telling me about the times she use to go downtown and roll, she said it was some fun times.



aw cute hah. really?


----------



## slamminsalmon (Sep 26, 2008)

miss you should candy flip if you like visuals while you roll.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 26, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> miss you should candy flip if you like visuals while you roll.



candy flip? sorry i don't know whats going on right now lol


----------



## v1nc3 (Sep 26, 2008)

few yrs ago they where brilliant but like everything now gone down hill bigtime
club labrynth hackney and tottenham they where the days


----------



## vxr171517 (Sep 26, 2008)

awesome drug, in my opinion the 2nd best drug, 1st is mushrooms!

If you try it you want it in the purest form - MDMA. There's plans to down grade it in britain to a class B as a study has proved its not as dangerous as originally thought. that will mean its the same class as cannabis!!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 26, 2008)

vxr171517 said:


> awesome drug, in my opinion the 2nd best drug, 1st is mushrooms!
> 
> If you try it you want it in the purest form - MDMA. There's plans to down grade it in britain to a class B as a study has proved its not as dangerous as originally thought. that will mean its the same class as cannabis!!



i'm doing shrooms for the first time in about.... 20 minutes. =] really?? really is that true? YES!


----------



## Token (Sep 27, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> aw cute hah. really?


 
Yeah, my mom is cool as can be....... sometimes same with my dad he's the one that thought me a lot about growing after he saw I was serious about it, but my mom still act's like I'm 18 and I have to remind her I'm 21 and not her little kid anymore.


----------



## boabbymac (Sep 27, 2008)

ectos are immense take then like evry 3-4 days always have a good laugh


----------



## robotninja (Sep 27, 2008)

This thread is too big for my lazy ass to read, so I'll just add my 2 cents.

X can be amazing, expecially if you get good pills. But unless you know a big time dealer, you have no idea what kinda pills your gettin and wuts in em.

Most of the pills now are cut with caffien and other stupid additives so beware of the fake pills aswell.

The absolute best thing to get is MDMA in the powder form, you know your not getting a pill thats got a heroin/meth/coke/special K base, your gettin pure extascy! And this is the stuff of gods, it really is what the name says.

You feel the happiest you've ever felt and for whatever reason electronic music makes you wanna dance. Also you can get cool light trails, so it's a mild hallucinogenic. Put on some 3d glasses and play around with led lights/glow sticks, you'll have a blast hehe.

I don't really do X anymore just because the quality has degraded and theres too many shady dealers out there selling bunk stuff.

Be warned, while there may not be any true "Scientific" evidence of brain damage from MDMA, I'v known alot of people who use it frequently (it's very addictive btw) and they are about as smart as a box of rocks. Seriously, it sure seems like it eats away at your brain.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 27, 2008)

Token said:


> Yeah, my mom is cool as can be....... sometimes same with my dad he's the one that thought me a lot about growing after he saw I was serious about it, but my mom still act's like I'm 18 and I have to remind her I'm 21 and not her little kid anymore.


 
hah.. you think 18 is a little kid???  but im 18.. lol


----------



## Token (Sep 27, 2008)

robotninja said:


> This thread is too big for my lazy ass to read, so I'll just add my 2 cents.
> 
> X can be amazing, expecially if you get good pills. But unless you know a big time dealer, you have no idea what kinda pills your gettin and wuts in em.
> 
> ...


Lol, yeah but most of them are pretty dumb before hand are atleast the people I know like that, but then again they became DJ's so maybe there just really into the music. I've seen blue dolfins that where good, but other then that powder is the way I've gone, put it in gel cap's.


----------



## Token (Sep 27, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> hah.. you think 18 is a little kid???  but im 18.. lol


Naw not at all. Just everything is more commonly explained 18 and younger. I was there 3 years ago


----------



## connoisseurde420 (Sep 27, 2008)

hippie flip = mush and thizz
candy flip = acid and thizz

all three are nice either by themselves, or any combination. mdma itself is not that damaging in moderation. not anymore than anything else you are doing in moderation. and no its not addictive. Ive read three book, over 600 pages on it, no holes in the head, no spinal fluid bullshit.. And if anyone remembers there was a 20/20 special back in 2000 that caused the holes in the head rumour but what they failed to clear up was that the rat test subjects were acutally getting meth! Never publically(sp) admitted that just more propaganda.....

legalize it.

-C


----------



## robotninja (Sep 28, 2008)

Yea well maybe MDMA by itself isn't addictive, but all the crap they cut it with is.

Pills are a sketchy gamble.

Oh yea, if you want an even better roll, try takeing vitamin C in conjunction with your E (EmerGenC Fizz Drinks work good, Orange Juice, Grapefruit Juice ect...). Also 5HTP from your local GNC or whathaveyou increases natural seratonin levels so these can amp up your roll as well.

Drink lots of water, dehydration is no joke.

And always have a joint ready for when you comedown, helps you pass out when the suns comming up.


----------



## Token (Sep 28, 2008)

And always have a joint ready for when you comedown, helps you pass out when the suns comming up

Weed is the natural reset button for me, with anything I take, when your done just smoke enough and pass out wake up and you start a new.


----------



## connoisseurde420 (Sep 29, 2008)

^^ so true. Mushrooms, acid, blow, hangover, or any combination...


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 30, 2008)

Token said:


> And always have a joint ready for when you comedown, helps you pass out when the suns comming up
> 
> Weed is the natural reset button for me, with anything I take, when your done just smoke enough and pass out wake up and you start a new.



oh..thats true i agree. when i was coming down from shrooms on friday, and when i do ex, it helps me sleep. =]


----------



## Bmize (Sep 30, 2008)

X is prob one of my favs....although i dont recommend taking it unless you have a whole night of partying ahead of you cause being on X and not having anything to do is not good lol never had any visual effects, just feels like your on cloud 9 wit no worries lol


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 30, 2008)

Naw i roll some times and jus chill at my homies crib wit some bitches, im down with the Ex but those raves are kinds wack, i went to the 420 festivial, it was cool n all but that scene is weird as fuc, iv seen shit on ex thought, once i was chillin and i swore this shot glass scooted over a lil bit to the right and then went bac in place, and once i was walkin bac to my homies crib and i thught i saw his sister by her car with some fool, and as i walked up there wernt there anymore and i was walkin to the side and the car i saw started streching across the street, shit was crazy haha


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 1, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1400073]Naw i roll some times and jus chill at my homies crib wit some bitches, im down with the Ex but those raves are kinds wack, i went to the 420 festivial, it was cool n all but that scene is weird as fuc, iv seen shit on ex thought, once i was chillin and i swore this shot glass scooted over a lil bit to the right and then went bac in place, and once i was walkin bac to my homies crib and i thught i saw his sister by her car with some fool, and as i walked up there wernt there anymore and i was walkin to the side and the car i saw started streching across the street, shit was crazy haha[/quote]


i don't think your a speed kinda guy, but you were seeing some weird shit, i've had minor visuals but nothing like that. holy crap.


----------



## Pats2006 (Oct 1, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> if i went to a club on ex it would be way too hot for me, my back gets kinda sweaty, but i wouldn't be dancing on ex, i'd be lookin at all those cool swirly lights.


Thats all I did when I took it. I used to take it when I was younger back in the 90's when the real shit was going around. I used to breakdance and to to clubs and raves. 

Best time was a rave I went to and "Bad Boy Bill" was spinning. Took a rpill form E and then at the rave I took a pure MDMA capsule I rolled for like 2 - 3 days crazy!!







I like drinking beer about halfway through because you can pound beers or liquer like water then when you come down you are nice. Smoking an L always helps too! 

I took alot of E in my days and I dont know if its from the E but I get some crazy headaches now? Anyone else get these?

E is one of the best drugs out there I think just have to be careful who you get it from!!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 2, 2008)

Pats2006 said:


> Thats all I did when I took it. I used to take it when I was younger back in the 90's when the real shit was going around. I used to breakdance and to to clubs and raves.
> 
> Best time was a rave I went to and "Bad Boy Bill" was spinning. Took a rpill form E and then at the rave I took a pure MDMA capsule I rolled for like 2 - 3 days crazy!!
> 
> ...


yea my homie had some of the pure MDMA but it was just the powder, i Fun dipped that shit haha


----------



## rasta.zwain (Oct 2, 2008)

yo, extacy experience... took mdma and two whit kangaroos at once and smoked a gwat load of ganja. was tripping so nicely for the nite then became kak


----------



## lifesagarden (Oct 2, 2008)

with older age and retirment from substances durived from anphedimine base its one mans opinion that mdma and mda a.k.a extacy has a profound effect on brain chemisty when its consumed on a regular bases and in moderate to large dosages . side effects in one mans opinion have been short and long term memory loss, time frame differentals 
in one mans opinion it takes a good 6 months to a year to recover a natural working of brain chemestry the ability to differantiate time frames of past events seems to be the only real perminent effect from the prolonged use of this type of schedual one drug 
if memory serves correctly the good out weigh the bad when reflecting on one mans history with the likes of the designer called extasy 
moderation is the key to a good life


----------



## Token (Oct 2, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> oh..thats true i agree. when i was coming down from shrooms on friday, and when i do ex, it helps me sleep. =]


Cid and pot are the best together, I'll take bong hit's to increase my trip


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 2, 2008)

Token said:


> Cid and pot are the best together, I'll take bong hit's to increase my trip


oh yeah. dude. yeah. i smoked at least a half eighth of dro when i was on shrooms. i was so twacked out, like everything was in an extremely weird dimension. lol. i watched some trippy ass videos on youtube, but anyway i took this big ass hit of dro, right? i closed my eyes, i opened them and all of a sudden everything looked like the animation of toy story, only a little bit more realistic. in between this dimension and that one. it was CRAZY. lol


----------



## slamminsalmon (Oct 2, 2008)

bong hits make everything better!


my vision goes black and white and seems to soar with a good bong rip on doses.

eatin rolls, its not fair how much weed you can smoke, i dont smoke cigs so i find myself going through an 8th, very easy.


----------



## theDIYcoastguardguy (Oct 2, 2008)

My lastest xo kick have been Green Hearts, prob the best one ive had so far. im a big guy 6'2 220 I Took 4 and chewed 2. im thinkin if i wanna parachute one, ive been told it increases ur roll tenfold


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Oct 2, 2008)

Uhhh, you should plan on doing it guy. Your world's perception will never quite be the same.....the only problem is finding a legitimate dose.


----------



## rustybud (Oct 3, 2008)

e's never takin dem again ... iv taken e's since i was young i first tried dem wen i was 15 and it was cherrys at dat tym amazin wee buzz off dem, 3 of dem wud do ya a nite, den started takin dem everyweekend 4 a gd yr or 2 until my head started 2 get melted so sort of like went of dem .. bt a yr or 2 after dat ended up becumin friends wif a load of bois hu has never experience e .. so round 2 begins lol wat i noticed da most was difference from the e's im takin nw from da e's i did a few yrs bak. meanin all da different types such as smurfs, windmills, lambo's mitzi's rockets, yellow elephants, race cars etc etc and also da difference in da hit meanin nw im havin 2 take loads of dem (10 - 20 ) 2 get a desent hit . bt da main killar wif dem nw is da cum down .. thats a reason in its self y i dont take dem no more n y everybody else shud stop takin dem .. they shit wif a shit buzz and a dirty shitty cum down .. 

ketamine , shrooms are da way foward amazin buzz/trip wifout da cum down amazin .


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Oct 3, 2008)

wheeeesh rusty- yew've dun fried yo mind! 

We'is having seerius trubs reedin yo writing.....


If only you popped literature like you do/did rolls..


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 3, 2008)

bubbleinthebrain said:


> wheeeesh rusty- yew've dun fried yo mind!
> 
> We'is having seerius trubs reedin yo writing.....
> 
> ...


\



 that made me laugh but still lol its sad. thats just how he talks. try talking like that with a blunt in your mouth, i bet it might sound like that hahah.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 3, 2008)

Me and mg gf tryed it last new years eve, we got it from two other friends that did it with us. Unfortunatly, when they got it, there was like 4 differant kinds in the 8 pills that we got between the 4 of us. We devided it up, and all took some, then headed to a concert. Outside the show, we all took the other pill, only about 1.5 hours later. Honestly if I felt anything, I don't even know it. We were smoking alot of weed, and dancing and having fun. It was a good night, but the whole night I was thinking am I ever gonna feel this shit. I'm pretty sure we got dupped. My gf had the same exp as me, she didn't notice any change in her either. The other 2 that were with us however claimed that they were rollin all night. I don't know what to think of it all. Probly the worst $80 I ever spent, cus I didn't feel it!!! I think I may try it again if it seems like a more reputable source, and I don't have to wrry its fake!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 3, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Me and mg gf tryed it last new years eve, we got it from two other friends that did it with us. Unfortunatly, when they got it, there was like 4 differant kinds in the 8 pills that we got between the 4 of us. We devided it up, and all took some, then headed to a concert. Outside the show, we all took the other pill, only about 1.5 hours later. Honestly if I felt anything, I don't even know it. We were smoking alot of weed, and dancing and having fun. It was a good night, but the whole night I was thinking am I ever gonna feel this shit. I'm pretty sure we got dupped. My gf had the same exp as me, she didn't notice any change in her either. The other 2 that were with us however claimed that they were rollin all night. I don't know what to think of it all. Probly the worst $80 I ever spent, cus I didn't feel it!!! I think I may try it again if it seems like a more reputable source, and I don't have to wrry its fake!



have they taken ex before that? people con themselves into thinking that they can roll. some people think they can, and then believe that they are and really think they roll. to prove a point to someone, i took an ex pill, and i gave this girl an aspirin, and they looked a lot a like, she ACTUALLY thought she was rollin. it was funny as hell


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 3, 2008)

It was the first time I or her had tried X, personally I think the other 2 with us were conning themselves into thinking they were rolling. They however have taken X several times, so maybe they were trying to con us! I don't know for sure, but I didn't feel anything other then the blunts that we smoked all night it was lame! I've been offered X before that from who was offering it I'm quite certain that it was good shit, but turned it down at the time. New Years kinda made me regret that. I suppose we'll see what the future has to offer, but I'm not really in any hurry I prefer to keep to the weed* and when I can get them* shrooms!!!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 3, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> It was the first time I or her had tried X, personally I think the other 2 with us were conning themselves into thinking they were rolling. They however have taken X several times, so maybe they were trying to con us! I don't know for sure, but I didn't feel anything other then the blunts that we smoked all night it was lame! I've been offered X before that from who was offering it I'm quite certain that it was good shit, but turned it down at the time. New Years kinda made me regret that. I suppose we'll see what the future has to offer, but I'm not really in any hurry I prefer to keep to the weed* and when I can get them* shrooms!!!


i love ex. just look into what kind you took, and what kind they are because i've been hearing lately that alot of it is fake. thank god the ones i get are straight. i would sell mine to you if you lived close. it FUCKS you up. mmmm. but yeah if anything, i just love my weed. and i took shrooms for the first time last friday, DUDE it was sweet. the tops were all blue and swirly and shit, and i like mushrooms anyways so the taste didn't really bother me. i just chewed and swallowed with water.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 3, 2008)

Weed is a staple if you will, its just an all the time thing. I love shrooms, but any where that i've been they are hard to find. I might get them twice a year if i'm lucky! I grew some last year, and that was great. Had shrooms for like 3 months, but i've only been able to get them once since then it sucks. 
Any one that I know that has taken X loved it, so I figured I'd see what the hype was all about, obviously that didn't work so well, lol. maybe next time!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 3, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> Weed is a staple if you will, its just an all the time thing. I love shrooms, but any where that i've been they are hard to find. I might get them twice a year if i'm lucky! I grew some last year, and that was great. Had shrooms for like 3 months, but i've only been able to get them once since then it sucks.
> Any one that I know that has taken X loved it, so I figured I'd see what the hype was all about, obviously that didn't work so well, lol. maybe next time!



lol really they are THAT hard to find? if you GREW you'd make so much money off that. but yeah they are hard to find, they come around at least once a month, 2 times a month if were lucky


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice your lucky to get them that much. I have lived in three differant states, and 4 differant cities in the last 3 years, and they have always been very hard to find.
As far as making money off growing them, its only a matter of time. The next kit I want is like $800, but it should produce about 1 lb every 3 months once I get it going!!! It'll be sweet!


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Oct 3, 2008)

yo, fo yo info, there's a site you can search on to find your pill (or pills you are thinking of buying, if you know the logo) where you can check out ingredients. People send their pills in, well actually SENT, cause I think it's been shut down.. point being, there's a site that tests them, and posts photos, origin of the pill, etc. That way you'll know for sure it's legit! 

The site is EcstasyData.org: Ecstasy Lab Testing & Analysis Results - Ecstasy Pill Reports

happy travels


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 3, 2008)

That is good info, we tryed to find out what we had, but there wasn't much if any info, and some of the pill stamps were worn so you couldn't quite tell what they were. It was bunk!


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Oct 3, 2008)

tragedy man.
don't be discouraged from trying again! find the right person, and you'll have the killerest time eva!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 3, 2008)

I hope so,I'll have to see what happens, I'm in no hurry, but if it feels right, I'll definitely try again. Only time will tell!!


----------



## rustybud (Oct 6, 2008)

your properly finding trouble reading my writing as i was writing in txt talk, saves time typing a more time to smoke. that and i im also irish and my head is fry'd with a spoonful of mash potatoe lol so folks keep her broadside .


----------



## rustybud (Oct 6, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> that made me laugh but still lol its sad. thats just how he talks. try talking like that with a blunt in your mouth, i bet it might sound like that hahah.


 
your properly finding trouble reading my writing as i was writing in txt talk, saves time typing a more time to smoke. that and i im also irish and my head is fry'd with a spoonful of mash potatoe lol so folks keep her broadside .


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 6, 2008)

DaChronChron said:


> yea mang X is probably my fave now. i took 3 pink playboys triple stacked and went to olive garden... you know when movies depict getting high as like seeing real hallucinations? well those three caps made me think the top of my head was floating like 2 inches above my ears, and also i saw the walls move like in that 70s show when they get high... not saying that i like that show tho




awww you don't like that 70s show? *looks at her collection* =[ haha but thats funny i didn't have it like that when i was on ex.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 6, 2008)

haha i was some crazy ass Ill's yesterday, or saturday, i dont remeber, my memory only gos about 2 days bac, they were Yellow bart simpsons, but the pills were actually shaped like his head from a side view, shit was dope


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 6, 2008)

rustybud said:


> your properly finding trouble reading my writing as i was writing in txt talk, saves time typing a more time to smoke. that and i im also irish and my head is fry'd with a spoonful of mash potatoe lol so folks keep her broadside .



thats okay i know what you mean lol i understood it was something like that haha


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 6, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1426479]haha i was some crazy ass Ill's yesterday, or saturday, i dont remeber, my memory only gos about 2 days bac, they were Yellow bart simpsons, but the pills were actually shaped like his head from a side view, shit was dope[/quote]


i think i've heard of those, i didn't know they were shaped like that, i've heard of the pill name itself though. what happened with them?


----------



## slamminsalmon (Oct 6, 2008)

went to a fest and picked up 20 blue supermans for 150

dumped em for 15 a piece!

w00t free fest!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 6, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> went to a fest and picked up 20 blue supermans for 150
> 
> dumped em for 15 a piece!
> 
> w00t free fest!


DAMN what the hell? lol i'm always at the wrong place all the time. i'm gonna go to this shit on friday going on a double date with my boyfriend and my best friend and her boyfriend. were gonna get thizzled out n shit, and go to this thing called the trail of terror and get baked and go to outback steak house haha. its gonnna be funn!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 6, 2008)

yea it was crazy, here they are 

Pill Reports - Ecstasy Test Results Database by Enlighten


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 7, 2008)

the greatest.... im a pretty quite person around new people took 2 pills and was the coolest person ever... everyone will love you because it makes you outgoing and fun alwys saying the best things... makes you dance infront of complete strangers and if u have ever thought u might have some mental issues "i think i do" they completely go away and your normal again like you were when you were a kid


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 7, 2008)

xcyraxx said:


> the greatest.... im a pretty quite person around new people took 2 pills and was the coolest person ever... everyone will love you because it makes you outgoing and fun alwys saying the best things... makes you dance infront of complete strangers and if u have ever thought u might have some mental issues "i think i do" they completely go away and your normal again like you were when you were a kid



=P right? i met these people who i'd NEVER talk to, just because i don't like the people they associate with, they did ex and came over to buy some bud and they were cool as hell. its weird. lol. i like how it lets you loose. its true about the kid thing. I had to grow up fast as hell, for family reasons, and i didn't experience much kid things, as i had to take care of myself. and i did ex, shrooms, smoked, and i feel like a kid again! i love it. I went to toys r us on ex, it was so much fun lol


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 7, 2008)

ohh man toys r us.... u used to love that store but i dont remember ever buying anything lol... i here they gave ex to troubled married couples back in the day to make them like each other... first time i took drugs was the last day of 6th grade... and in elementry school i was always im my older brothers' and sister's smoke circle... so i grewup fast too... every festival i go to from now on im def bringing Ex


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 7, 2008)

xcyraxx said:


> ohh man toys r us.... u used to love that store but i dont remember ever buying anything lol... i here they gave ex to troubled married couples back in the day to make them like each other... first time i took drugs was the last day of 6th grade... and in elementry school i was always im my older brothers' and sister's smoke circle... so i grewup fast too... every festival i go to from now on im def bringing Ex



where did you hear that? lol where? at toys r us? whattt?


----------



## slamminsalmon (Oct 7, 2008)

wow this thread is a bunch of e-tards.


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 7, 2008)

"e-tards" lmfao thats the funniest shit ive ever heard lol hahah so fuckin funny... i dont do it alot just when its there... you know like every other drug that doesnt involve a needle, a rock, or a nose


----------



## Bangers999 (Oct 7, 2008)

its always a good start then ends bad, as they say what goes up must come down would say to try once, if you die dont come blaming me.


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 7, 2008)

google the divorce thing ive heard it from 2 people usually 2 people dont lie about the same thing so when i hear it twice believe it


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 7, 2008)

E,

Meh.

Pure MDMA, sure, tastes like black licorise.

Me likey.

But still, kinda meh overall.

I like the shrooms and LSD.


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 7, 2008)

yeah im def going shroom picin next summer


----------



## hom36rown (Oct 7, 2008)

Greymattertripp said:


> E,
> 
> Meh.
> 
> ...


Thats A nice lookin shroom.....Did you grow it?


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 7, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Thats A nice lookin shroom.....Did you grow it?


 A friend grew it in an indoor setup.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 8, 2008)

Greymattertripp said:


> E,
> 
> Meh.
> 
> ...



WOOOAH dude thats a WEIRD looking shroom!! mine was swirly blue and white. ew how's the head taste? it looks disgusting!


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 8, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> WOOOAH dude thats a WEIRD looking shroom!! mine was swirly blue and white. ew how's the head taste? it looks disgusting!


I put it in tea, it tasted good.

I was seeing interdimensional portals and shit, very potent


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 8, 2008)

haha i wanna buy a grower before its illegal in hollands... in about 6 months that is


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 8, 2008)

Greymattertripp said:


> I put it in tea, it tasted good.
> 
> I was seeing interdimensional portals and shit, very potent



wow it was.. mushroom tea? did it taste like..mushrooms or like good tasting? hahaha. but wow dude, thats tight


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 8, 2008)

put vanillah extract in anything and it will taste good so no fears you can make it taste good


----------



## mrCRC420 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll say it. Molly. Pure MDMA. Not cut from Meth. Opinions?


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 8, 2008)

what do you mean....^


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

xcyraxx said:


> put vanillah extract in anything and it will taste good so no fears you can make it taste good



mushroom and vanilla lmao. actually why i asked if that even worked is someone said if you brewed it, it wouldn't work anymore, i don't even know why but i donno


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 9, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> wow it was.. mushroom tea? did it taste like..mushrooms or like good tasting? hahaha. but wow dude, thats tight


I use rasberry leaf tea and some honey and it covers the taste nicely.

It kicks in after like 30 minutes your all like -|


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 9, 2008)

mrCRC420 said:


> I'll say it. Molly. Pure MDMA. Not cut from Meth. Opinions?


Its good, it tastes like black licorise.

My buddy had a couple kilos about 2 years ago, dude came up off that shit, even got a pit bull and named that shit molly.

Its funny because he got that shit when all the hype, the 'thizz' crowd started getting mainstream and he probably gave half of the sacramento area brain damage because everyone was doing that shit.

I like it because it makes you see patterns and colors are hella bright, plus its fun when you have a lady friend with you as well


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

Greymattertripp said:


> I use rasberry leaf tea and some honey and it covers the taste nicely.
> 
> It kicks in after like 30 minutes your all like -|




ohh ima try that!!! it sounds easier then eating it. i was all quiet and eating it slow my boyfriend saw the look on my face and CRACKED up.


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 9, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> ohh ima try that!!! it sounds easier then eating it. i was all quiet and eating it slow my boyfriend saw the look on my face and CRACKED up.


 to make tea simply

Boil tea(I use rasberry leaf) and let it cool down from a boil to just being very very hot, but not bubbing anymore.

Break up your mushrooms, it helps if their are dried, if not dry them. Place them in a cup and pour the steaming tea over the mushrooms and stir the shrooms around.

Now place a plate or some other lid over the top of the cup and let the mushrooms sit and stew in the water for about 15-20 minutes. 

Strain the mushrooms out and add honey or other sweetener to the tea and drink. Make sure to clean up before you drink unless you plan on making more, and be carefull trying to make more when you start tripping, it starts fast and the peak is intense because the drug metabolizes very quickly into your bloodstream.

Have fun!!!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

Greymattertripp said:


> to make tea simply
> 
> Boil tea(I use rasberry leaf) and let it cool down from a boil to just being very very hot, but not bubbing anymore.
> 
> ...




i love you!!! lol

no but thank you! i'm more excited now =P how many mushrooms? eighth? half eighth? for how many people does that work for?


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 9, 2008)

mrCRC420 said:


> I'll say it. Molly. Pure MDMA. Not cut from Meth. Opinions?


if you want to take xtc just take pure powder. Mdma. Opiates are by far much better in my opinion. I dont like the tweaky feeling like most of you crave.


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 9, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> i love you!!! lol
> 
> no but thank you! i'm more excited now =P how many mushrooms? eighth? half eighth? for how many people does that work for?


I'm consfused by the highlited blue statement? I could just be too stoned.



About two grams usually works pretty well, if you put the full eighth make sure you have a tripsitter or someone thats tripping with you.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

Greymattertripp said:


> I'm consfused by the highlited blue statement? I could just be too stoned.
> 
> 
> 
> About two grams usually works pretty well, if you put the full eighth make sure you have a tripsitter or someone thats tripping with you.



oh i always say that sorry like "oh, thank you, but anyways" 


alie language, my bad. i'm stoned too.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 9, 2008)

its cool. just brain deadening.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> its cool. just brain deadening.



what is brain deadening?


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 9, 2008)

it kills lots of brain cells. 
slows you down.
imbalances the flow of the mojo.


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 9, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> oh i always say that sorry like "oh, thank you, but anyways"
> 
> 
> alie language, my bad. i'm stoned too.


ohhhhhhh, now I get it, makes sense when I say it out loud.





P.S. You are very welcome, have fun!!!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

i know lol, but are you talking about shrooms or ex? i'm a perfect example though. ahhh. i used to be really smart! i still am, but i just don't feel it as much no more 
---------
haha yeahhh. i know what you mean though i alwasy have to read out loud


----------



## Bangers999 (Oct 9, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> i know lol, but are you talking about shrooms or ex? i'm a perfect example though. ahhh. i used to be really smart! i still am, but i just don't feel it as much no more
> ---------
> haha yeahhh. i know what you mean though i alwasy have to read out loud


 take what you want but i dont think its cool to put up your photo telling the world what you are doing and taking, its asking for trouble. might just be me ?


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 9, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> it kills lots of brain cells.
> slows you down.
> imbalances the flow of the mojo.


He's gotta be talking about mdma, cause it does do all that.


moderation is key, with anything, but especially man made chems.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

Bangers999 said:


> take what you want but i dont think its cool to put up your photo telling the world what you are doing and taking, its asking for trouble. might just be me ?



no one can find me if they don't have my last name. there is just some information i don't give out.


----------



## Bangers999 (Oct 9, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> no one can find me if they don't have my last name. there is just some information i don't give out.


 No probs was just looking out for you ive got friends that have been busted by their bosses online, big brother always watching us etc, am from scotland and everywhere you go its cctv it sucks big time, to many people with big eyes and ears, chill.


----------



## Bangers999 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have not read one thing about E drink yipp the xtc drink (homemade) take 1 or 2 pills for the greedy, put them in a pot add one energy drink (lets say red bull) put the pot on the cooker (stove) heat and just boil when all has disolved pour into a cup/mug place in the freezer till returns to cold then drink in one, TAKE NOTE- this is a stay at home thing not a club thing, as in you aint going out, approx 5 mins into drinking you are hit like from a train, but at some point your legs will go so be seated for the kick, try it if you dare, as i said it hits you like a train, i used to do them all the time in parties and always went down well with people, what a buzz you get, anyone tried it or going to ?


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 9, 2008)

Bangers999 said:


> I have not read one thing about E drink yipp the xtc drink (homemade) take 1 or 2 pills for the greedy, put them in a pot add one energy drink (lets say red bull) put the pot on the cooker (stove) heat and just boil when all has disolved pour into a cup/mug place in the freezer till returns to cold then drink in one, TAKE NOTE- this is a stay at home thing not a club thing, as in you aint going out, approx 5 mins into drinking you are hit like from a train, but at some point your legs will go so be seated for the kick, try it if you dare, as i said it hits you like a train, i used to do them all the time in parties and always went down well with people, what a buzz you get, anyone tried it or going to ?


 
I'm going to warn people against this ill adviced recipe.

The reason being: you never know what is in that ectacy pill or what it will cook into when you put it in water and cook it.

I would say don't play little johnny chemist unless your willing to get chemical burnt.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 9, 2008)

Bangers999 said:


> No probs was just looking out for you ive got friends that have been busted by their bosses online, big brother always watching us etc, am from scotland and everywhere you go its cctv it sucks big time, to many people with big eyes and ears, chill.


oh no i wasn't trying to be mean about it at all! sorry if i sounded rude..


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 9, 2008)

no one has talked about rollin for the past 3 pages.... this thread is dead


----------



## Bangers999 (Oct 10, 2008)

Greymattertripp said:


> I'm going to warn people against this ill adviced recipe.
> 
> The reason being: you never know what is in that ectacy pill or what it will cook into when you put it in water and cook it.
> 
> I would say don't play little johnny chemist unless your willing to get chemical burnt.


 Its ecstasy have a look at your spellingg, and i never said water i said red bull, and people are not talking about rolling cos it says at the top (ecstasy your opinion) do some homework before your feed back. people have the choice to take what they want ok. nuff said.


----------



## Bangers999 (Oct 10, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> oh no i wasn't trying to be mean about it at all! sorry if i sounded rude..


 Tis cool no worries pal. chill if you like your dance music have a look on the web for sensation in holland, held every year always totaly sold out and is off the hook, am to old for it now at 39 but still love my tunes, SENSATION THE WHITE NIGHT, see what you think ?


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 10, 2008)

Bangers999 said:


> Its ecstasy have a look at your spellingg, and i never said water i said red bull, and people are not talking about rolling cos it says at the top (ecstasy your opinion) do some homework before your feed back. people have the choice to take what they want ok. nuff said.


Your a moron, if you want to tell people to cook up whatever might be in their e pills (meth, PCP, Ketamine, DXM) and fuck yourself up even more. 

I'm just suggesting to the good people not to follow the lemming off the cliff, and I'm sure most people probably dissmised this non-sense at a glance. For those who didn't they now will at least think twice before joining you in engaing in this idiocy.


----------



## Bangers999 (Oct 10, 2008)

Greymattertripp said:


> Your a moron, if you want to tell people to cook up whatever might be in their e pills (meth, PCP, Ketamine, DXM) and fuck yourself up even more.
> 
> I'm just suggesting to the good people not to follow the lemming off the cliff, and I'm sure most people probably dissmised this non-sense at a glance. For those who didn't they now will at least think twice before joining you in engaing in this idiocy.


ok point taken, i done this for 2 years and am still here and going strong at 39, but yipp point taken you never know whats in the pills, is sum buzz though, but we did take things to the edge on my E journey, chill. people can now make up their own minds just like everything else in life.


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 10, 2008)

Bangers999 said:


> ok point taken, i done this for 2 years and am still here and going strong at 39, but yipp point taken you never know whats in the pills, is sum buzz though, but we did take things to the edge on my E journey, chill. people can now make up their own minds just like everything else in life.


My bad, sorry to come off like a dick, I was all agro like 

Sorry bout that.

+ Rep to you bangers for acknowledging and letting people to know at least proceed with caution.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 10, 2008)

i'll check it out. thats the song right?


----------



## Bangers999 (Oct 10, 2008)

Greymattertripp said:


> My bad, sorry to come off like a dick, I was all agro like
> 
> Sorry bout that.
> 
> + Rep to you bangers for acknowledging and letting people to know at least proceed with caution.


 Hey no probs friend, as i say we did take the piss out of E for years have not taken for over 2 years because instead of 1 day to overcome it tokk 3/4 days to get over that major club night or party, much respect back at you, tis good to talk your mind, chill.


----------



## Bangers999 (Oct 10, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> i'll check it out. thats the song right?


Just go on the net and look for SENSATION DANCE EVENT, they have a white night everyone must wear white, then 1 week later its the black night, just search it its totaly bonkers at the highest possible level, download what you can, the dutch are top at these gigs, also search anything with GATECRASHER, all top shit for the love of dance music. enjoy let me know if you found it ok.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 10, 2008)

Bangers999 said:


> Just go on the net and look for SENSATION DANCE EVENT, they have a white night everyone must wear white, then 1 week later its the black night, just search it its totaly bonkers at the highest possible level, download what you can, the dutch are top at these gigs, also search anything with GATECRASHER, all top shit for the love of dance music. enjoy let me know if you found it ok.



okay dude that looks so cool!!! haha
i looked it up on wik, the pictures are tight as fuck
listened to some on youtube lol i'd go.


----------



## Bangers999 (Oct 10, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> okay dude that looks so cool!!! haha
> i looked it up on wik, the pictures are tight as fuck
> listened to some on youtube lol i'd go.


 yipp the dutch do it oh so well, download what you can find, google sensation dance event you should find plenty on it, its held every year and is always sold out within minutes, the lazer show is just plain bonkers, such a friendly place with just plain dance music ravers, if you ever get the chance in your life you should try it, ITS BONKERS BUT IN A GOOD WAY. hi from scotland we know how to party,


----------



## rellik (Oct 10, 2008)

in the 90s it was fine now its just a mix of any old shit


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 10, 2008)

Bangers999 said:


> yipp the dutch do it oh so well, download what you can find, google sensation dance event you should find plenty on it, its held every year and is always sold out within minutes, the lazer show is just plain bonkers, such a friendly place with just plain dance music ravers, if you ever get the chance in your life you should try it, ITS BONKERS BUT IN A GOOD WAY. hi from scotland we know how to party,



haha i'm a little scottish but mostly just a melting pot!

anyways i would deff try it in my life


----------



## dannyking (Oct 11, 2008)

this is how we do it where im from.

YouTube - Too many pills


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 11, 2008)

dannyking said:


> this is how we do it where im from.
> 
> YouTube - Too many pills



omg lol wtf. thats CRAZY. i was all tweakin cuz i saw the cars and i thought they were coming at him, but then i realized with their accent that it wasn't even in the US. lol


----------



## milkyrip420 (Oct 17, 2008)

its real fun, ive done it mostly at raves, triple sets, mmmmm


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 17, 2008)

milkyrip420 said:


> its real fun, ive done it mostly at raves, triple sets, mmmmm




oooh love the avvie


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 19, 2008)

personally i'll never roll again has i hate the idea of not at least knowing -Exactly- what i'm putting into my body, and sure as hell don't want to ingest some of the shite that rolls are often cut with.

and while trips are pretty much a personal thing... rolls always affected me the same way, and maybe a bit different than most. 

soon as it started coming on i'd withdraw to my bedroom and either go fetal or lay face down... then i'd start to 'breathe eden' (imagine that with each breath that you exhale, the world is becoming a more lush, tropical and verdant one, with insect sounds becoming louder and pushing 'love' out away from you in a greater radius with each breathe) ... and that parts all good and fine, but then the weird part would always come in. And while it isnt' a pretty picture it didn't really bother me, not like it was a bad trip or anything: but i would start to have the 'excess vision' where upon there is only excess such as very obese people swimming in rivers of their own vomit. I think this part of the 'trip' was my mind/body's way of telling me that the experience was too excessive... not very healthy to experience such an excess.


----------



## Chronic.Hiptonic (Oct 19, 2008)

really fun (especially when your getting laid lol),, but the thing about E is that its usually cut with some thing not so pleasant. MDMA by itself is harmless but street E has (were i live at least) Meth and/or Speed cut with it. The highs from diffrent kinds of E vary and you never know if your gonna get the one pill that fucks ya.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 19, 2008)

Pills theses days are a crap shoot, you could get speedy pills or smacky ones. I only take Molly anymore(pure MDMA), all the good shit in the pills without the garbage. But not everyone can get Molly.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Oct 20, 2008)

this thread is priceless


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 22, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> Pills theses days are a crap shoot, you could get speedy pills or smacky ones. I only take Molly anymore(pure MDMA), all the good shit in the pills without the garbage. But not everyone can get Molly.



my friends hook up (i've never met him so i wouldn't know) claims that he actually makes it him self, but i'm buying molly from him but through my friend so i'm excited. Not sure if he makes it himself though.


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 22, 2008)

i rolled again. and my pill was cut with mescaline. it was blue. and fun


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 22, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> i rolled again. and my pill was cut with mescaline. it was blue. and fun



lol


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 22, 2008)

oh man 

 im not doing shit today


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 22, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> oh man
> 
> im not doing shit today





lol smoking weed or doing ex?

i wanted to do e on halloween. but idk lol.

arggh.


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 22, 2008)

everyone around here did it last weekend.
we had a rave party.

green cupids.

average.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Oct 22, 2008)

i had the green cupids and the yellow cupids they werent bad for wut shows up around here. a couple of the yellows had unicorns and not the heart with an arrow. strange but we rolled face hard.

the best ones ive seen lately were star shaped, kind of pink, and kind of crumbly but not too bad. i never rolled so hard.




brendon420 said:


> i rolled again. and my pill was cut with mescaline. it was blue. and fun



id put money on it, that it wasnt mescaline, but some kind of research chemical like 2cb or 2ci. or even mda, i love mdma/mda pills.


but maybe it was mescaline......


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 22, 2008)

yellow dolphins got me good once.
double stack i think.

stay away from sunbursts.
bunk.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 22, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> everyone around here did it last weekend.
> we had a rave party.
> 
> green cupids.
> ...


haha damn those Cupids must be goin around, my homie just bought a jar of those (100 pills) 

this fool i know at work is gettin me some mollys this weekend, shit is gonna be crazy


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Oct 23, 2008)

what do you guys think of Monkeys / Bapes? picked myself a batch of them


----------



## slamminsalmon (Oct 23, 2008)

check out pillreports.org


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Oct 23, 2008)

oo i love that website, i use it all the time but i want to hear if anyone ever tried it before.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 23, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> check out pillreports.org



or do you mean .com?


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah always check ur pills before even doing it


----------



## slamminsalmon (Oct 23, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> or do you mean .com?



yeah my bad, for some reason i thought it was org


Pill Reports - www,pillreports.com


also... DanceSafe.org 


but dancesafe has a way out of date pill section.


----------



## princessofpot (Oct 24, 2008)

i love e, ive only done it twice but oh shit its bomb, the first time i tried to marry a spider, and i thought there was a hole in the sky trying to suck me and the guy i was with into it, the second time was alright, not as good as the first tho, its a good time though


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 24, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> yeah my bad, for some reason i thought it was org
> 
> 
> Pill Reports - www,pillreports.com
> ...



yeah i went to the org i was like what the hell is this?! lol so i went to the .com one, i've been looking for that one.

mmm they got pink playboys out in minnesota i guess, are they good? i wanna try them


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 24, 2008)

i like rolling but find issue with the fact that i couldnt ever fucking cum.

ecstacy makes you feel so good, but takes away the best feeling natural pleasure


ecstacy is greedy


----------



## deekster25 (Oct 24, 2008)

the first time i ever did e it was amazing we went to an abondoned house and were partying and a guy came out of no where and stole are stereo and chased us off with a bat it was fuckin insane


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 24, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> i like rolling but find issue with the fact that i couldnt ever fucking cum.
> 
> ecstacy makes you feel so good, but takes away the best feeling natural pleasure
> 
> ...



ex is pretty greedy, i only wanted to chill inside my blanket and have sex all night. lol.

it makes you feel what it wants haha.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 24, 2008)

princessofpot said:


> i love e, ive only done it twice but oh shit its bomb, the first time i tried to marry a spider, and i thought there was a hole in the sky trying to suck me and the guy i was with into it, the second time was alright, not as good as the first tho, its a good time though



wow what? lol i've never heard of that before, it must have been strong ass shit for your first time, my first time was these little pills and i just felt the feeling.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Oct 24, 2008)

princess, sounds more like you were tripping!

ecstasy IS greedy. its a no fail instant perfect day. 

then like most people who roll hard, you come down hard, and all that happiness is lost.

its why i like doses over e anytime, you learn so much and it stays with you. e is just another way to get inebriated.


----------



## petejonson (Oct 24, 2008)

thats why you have opaites for during and after rolling, that way the good feelings dont end


----------



## slamminsalmon (Oct 24, 2008)

lol, thats cool and all, and ill admit ive had my drug binges (festies rule!), but other than candy flipping from time to time. i like to keep my highs seperated.

obviously except for weed. it goes with everything.


----------



## petejonson (Oct 24, 2008)

amen to that weed statement, gotta be smoked the fuck out when im rollin


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 24, 2008)

1 pill maybe 2 is cool


acid is a whole new story


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 24, 2008)

ive tried it before at least thats what i was told it was but it didnt seem to do much for me, now shrooms, thats my preference


----------



## grobofotwanky (Oct 24, 2008)

Overpriced and overrated in my opinion. Nothing beats a nice sativa buzz when you're feeling low.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 24, 2008)

grobofotwanky said:


> Overpriced and overrated in my opinion. Nothing beats a nice sativa buzz when you're feeling low.


 ya first love is the herb then the shrooms, but smoking on shrooms yaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## petejonson (Oct 24, 2008)

i can get good rolls for like 8 bucks, not overpirced if you ask me


----------



## dos lunge (Oct 24, 2008)

e will MAKE you have a good time. You might be pissed off as hell about something, but you can take some e and forget that you can be angry at anything. eats your brain though.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 24, 2008)

mmmmmmmmm brains


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 24, 2008)

So how much does everyone pay for a pill usually .

Just one pill.
ten pills at a time.
also be specific if its just street ectasy what its cut with or pure mdma

where i live we have [THIZZ pills] its a pill thats got a little bit of mdma and is cut with coke heroin meth caffeine dxm whatever u name it lol,while anyways those are anywhere from 4-15$ a piece usually and Pure mdma[at least its supposed to be] is like 100$ a gram


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 25, 2008)

i cant see doing it with the brain shrink thing


----------



## sheplax33 (Oct 25, 2008)

did mali, pure mdma most amazing time of my life and one 1 dose (.05) was 15


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Oct 27, 2008)

Pills are SWEEET!!! i love them.. do them alot.. MDMA as well.. i get one very good pill for £2 about $3.20 but can get an average one for £1 or $1.60.. pills here usually have something in them as in maybe a bit of ket or LSD or something for visuals.. MD is alot more expensive.. £30 ($50) for a single gram of good quality.. but if i buy in bulk i can get an ounce (28g) of AMAZING shit for £350 ($550) which is a complete bargain but i dont sell drugs and the guy really only sells to dealers.. just means if i want to get some for myself its difficult cos i have to come up with 27 other people who want a gram so iv only done it once with a load of mates..  .. it seems that the pills in the UK are cheeper than in the US.. oh well lucky me.. 
Panda


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 27, 2008)

I stick to Molly, its such a cleaner roll then reg pills with tweak, i mean dont get me wrong there good, but if you have access to molly, cop that shit


----------



## slamminsalmon (Oct 28, 2008)

im coming to shpongle in london in a couple days, will it be easy to find good beans?

i dont think it will be hard, but i never been to a big city.


----------



## theDIYcoastguardguy (Nov 3, 2008)

Here in tx i can get 100 speed based double stacks for 75$ and sell them at 5 apiece. within 5 days i gotta re-up. i can get triple stacked acid based for 100 for 350 and sell 15 each.


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Nov 3, 2008)

i get a boat ( 1000 pills ) for about 2600, and sell em 350 a jar and 5 each for singles..
i make okay money, not too bad but have trouble saving it though . 

so bleh. triple or double or single stacks, if the pill is good, its destined to be good <3


----------



## SkunkyMonkey! (Nov 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> great sex drug....


if you can get him to stand up haha!


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 4, 2008)

dancing on shrooms does it for me every time


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Nov 4, 2008)

lol i've never tried shrooms.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 4, 2008)

mmmmm shroomage!
lol but yeah 

has anyone tried purple bosses? my friends got FUCKED up and they are buying me some tonight =D


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 4, 2008)

do you know the real name for them?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 4, 2008)

anotherchance said:


> do you know the real name for them?




shrooms... or purple bosses?


----------



## CaseStudy (Nov 5, 2008)

I went on an mdma binge taking two pills 5/7 days a week for roughly 3 months about 3 years ago. I'm pretty blank emotion-wise, I have terrible spinal problems and I have rapid eye movement pretty frequently. It was fucked up, and I pretty much ate the weight of my dog in pills, goddamn.

Either way, use it too much, too frequently and you're life can be ruined pretty easily.


----------



## SAmisery (Nov 5, 2008)

Tabs are the shit!!! lol besides weed.. I love to roll, only when im with girls though ahah.

If your going to take tabs be ready for the fucking time of your life!!


----------



## Silent life (Nov 5, 2008)

meh, i had a shit time i got wicked schizophrenic but i was almost raped so that could have been part of it


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 5, 2008)

CaseStudy said:


> I went on an mdma binge taking two pills 5/7 days a week for roughly 3 months about 3 years ago. I'm pretty blank emotion-wise, I have terrible spinal problems and I have rapid eye movement pretty frequently. It was fucked up, and I pretty much ate the weight of my dog in pills, goddamn.
> 
> Either way, use it too much, too frequently and you're life can be ruined pretty easily.


I had a friend who sold it that would drop almost everyday, and he could probably be considered mildly retarded now..lol. But, I knew him since he was a kid and he was pretty fuckin dumb to begin with. I got all addicted to it like that too for a while, now I just take it when I go to raves. I don't think Ive fried my brain to my bad, all the pot I smoke has tottaly killed my short term memory though.


----------



## petejonson (Nov 6, 2008)

there is this urban legend about this kid around my town. word on the street is he got a concussion from skateboarding and ate mad e pills after and now his head is fucked up i guess


----------



## rustybud (Nov 6, 2008)

e's are the devils candy .. do not take all the time .. u will start 2 feel the effects ... not good


----------



## petejonson (Nov 6, 2008)

e is one of my favorite drugs, probably 2nd or 3rd on the list


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 6, 2008)

just got ahold of some more mollys 


Fuc that tweak shit haha ​


----------



## Afroman25 (Nov 6, 2008)

JOEGALLO said:


> Me and my girlfriend got some about 5 years ago because we heard how good it made sex and bla bla bla. I admit the trip was pretty good and all, I couldnt stand listening to music the whole time but when we went to have sex, I was stuck with a limp dick all night. Couldnt get up for nothing!!!! That was the first and last time I did it ... hope my story helped hahaha


Rofl I had similar incident while rolling. Honestly Viagra and X are a good combination you can go all night


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 6, 2008)

[QUOTE="SICC";1576955]just got ahold of some more mollys 


Fuc that tweak shit haha ​[/QUOTE]

why do people assum that its molly if its in a gel cap....you know its just as easy to put meth, caffeine, ketamine, tylenol or anything else in there.


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 6, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> why do people assum that its molly if its in a gel cap....you know its just as easy to put meth, caffeine, ketamine, tylenol or anything else in there.


my molly is a white powder.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 6, 2008)

Afroman25 said:


> Rofl I had similar incident while rolling. Honestly Viagra and X are a good combination you can go all night


that works? isn't that bad if you don't really read it?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 6, 2008)

haha you think im that stupid haha, this isnt the first time i got these my homie slangs ex. im aint trin to show off haha, you can take it as you want, i can care less


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 6, 2008)

calm down fool


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 6, 2008)

all I'm saying is it could be something else, I'm not saying yours specifically are not


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

E aint so bad only done it 2x now


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 7, 2008)

im getting my purple bosses tomorrow IM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!! im gonna be fucked uppppp man


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 7, 2008)

i say, find some acid and candy flip.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 7, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> i say, find some acid and candy flip.



my dude has acid sheets too. but i wanna wait a bit before i try that.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 8, 2008)

why? rolls dont help you gain much, just be super high and fake for a few hours.


acid you may actually learn something. if you candy flip you will have a good time.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 8, 2008)

lol i've only done shrooms once though, i don't wanna get a bad trip =(


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 8, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> lol i've only done shrooms once though, i don't wanna get a bad trip =(


good ecstasy kills any chances of a bad trip.
make sure the 'cid is good too.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 8, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> good ecstasy kills any chances of a bad trip.
> make sure the 'cid is good too.


oh i was talking about the acid sheets, acid is heavier then shrooms but i've only done shrooms once.

as for ex, i just love it lol i'm not scared of the ex


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 8, 2008)

its ecstasy?

why would anyone be scared?

acid is like shrooms, heavier or not, your brain will tell you that, and no one elses. good indoor mushrooms like Hawaiian strain will wig you out harder than acid any day.

but of course you love e, its not called ecstasy because it sucks to be on. but it makes people fake. always the next day after a rolling party or a rave, the people who rolled were all nice, and chummy. but once they come down, the true colors show.

for acid, you gain something usually. the effects can be extremely similiar, cept the head trip is far more rewarding than pretty colors, and the back rubs. lsd can change the world. candy flipping will make it a fun ride.


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 8, 2008)

shrooms are better the e anyday


----------



## KushKing604 (Nov 9, 2008)

E is way bad i was fucked on that shit hard lost 50 pounds in a month i ate once or twice a week i am now clean of most drugs i just do Oxycontin and weed so please STOP DOING E


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 9, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> its ecstasy?
> 
> why would anyone be scared?
> 
> ...


\


nooooo! lol NO! hah i mean im NOT scared of E, i LOVE it theres nothing to be scared of


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 9, 2008)

KushKing604 said:


> E is way bad i was fucked on that shit hard lost 50 pounds in a month i ate once or twice a week i am now clean of most drugs i just do Oxycontin and weed so please STOP DOING E



but... how much did you do? i only do it about 1 time or twice a month TOPS


----------



## petejonson (Nov 9, 2008)

you do oxycontin and your telling me to please stop doing extacy......HA


----------



## KushKing604 (Nov 9, 2008)

man extacy is way worse lol what would you rather do something a doctor prescribes or a pill that some drug labs cooks up think about that.......

and i was doing alot of E 2-3 tabs a night everyday and i was never paying for it me and my buddys would crush up e and coke and snort it together man im glad i stopped that shit but the sex is great with it LOL


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 9, 2008)

KushKing604 said:


> man extacy is way worse lol what would you rather do something a doctor prescribes or a pill that some drug labs cooks up think about that.......
> 
> and i was doing alot of E 2-3 tabs a night everyday and i was never paying for it me and my buddys would crush up e and coke and snort it together man im glad i stopped that shit but the sex is great with it LOL


very true.
i could do ecstasy in stead of the prescribed and over the counter pain killers i take.
it would almost be cheaper.

but that stuff is way dirty.
modern medicine rules!


----------



## KushKing604 (Nov 9, 2008)

yah i love pain killers you ever snort up oxy holy shit does it fuck you up hahah


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 10, 2008)

i take them for pain.

legally.


----------



## KushKing604 (Nov 10, 2008)

haha lol uhhhh... so do I


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 10, 2008)

dont snort oxy.

smoke weed.


----------



## KushKing604 (Nov 10, 2008)

well both couldn't hurt i just did a lil hit right now but when i blaze some chronic kush with oxy i get way too high i dont like it but yeh i only do oxy and weed so im pretty proud of myself for not doing all the other stuff plus my work is so hard on my body im allways sore so it helps out


----------



## boabbymac (Nov 10, 2008)

ecstacy/MDMA is not that bad ive taken it for 6 year every other day and im fine no bad issues like everyone states,no messed up head,the most ive taken in 1 night was 23 and i can still remeber the whole night fuck i could even sleep at the end of it,so basically wot im saying is that ectos r fine.all u do is take 1 if u feel nothing in 1/2 hour take another,u should fel it then and if u enjoy it keep on munchin em


----------



## boabbymac (Nov 10, 2008)

KushKing604 said:


> man extacy is way worse lol what would you rather do something a doctor prescribes or a pill that some drug labs cooks up think about that.......
> 
> and i was doing alot of E 2-3 tabs a night everyday and i was never paying for it me and my buddys would crush up e and coke and snort it together man im glad i stopped that shit but the sex is great with it LOL


personally id rather take the shit that the labs cook up prescriptions pills are just the govt way of mind control open your eyes people


----------



## KushKing604 (Nov 10, 2008)

boabbymac said:


> personally id rather take the shit that the labs cook up prescriptions pills are just the govt way of mind control open your eyes people


please tell me that was a joke world doesn't need anymore parinoid freaks no offense


----------



## rustybud (Nov 10, 2008)

e's are shit .. bored of the buzz or shud i say lack of buzz , they just make me feel tired and give a dirty cum down the next day , either the e's are getting poo or i hav just took 2 many .. ket is da way 4ward


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 10, 2008)

rustybud said:


> e's are shit .. bored of the buzz or shud i say lack of buzz , they just make me feel tired and give a dirty cum down the next day , either the e's are getting poo or i hav just took 2 many .. ket is da way 4ward




maybe its just in your area? because where i'm at i get fuckkkedd up. i'm still waiting on purple bosses........


----------



## rustybud (Nov 10, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> maybe its just in your area? because where i'm at i get fuckkkedd up. i'm still waiting on purple bosses........


i was thinking that myself , which we did have have that problem of a bad batch floating abot, but in the last week iv heard of 3 new different types of e firing abot nw ..


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 10, 2008)

rustybud said:


> i was thinking that myself , which we did have have that problem of a bad batch floating abot, but in the last week iv heard of 3 new different types of e firing abot nw ..



there's always a bad batch once in awhile. i've never had a bad one, but i do know people who got sick of some.


----------



## rustybud (Nov 10, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> there's always a bad batch once in awhile. i've never had a bad one, but i do know people who got sick of some.


yellow elephants and rockets are the main two e's that iv came across and would never take again. the rocket 1s were on the news and all cause of how bad they were and da nasty shit that was gettin put into them .. real mad acidy sort of trip/buzz the high was alryt funny but the comedown was serious and left me sick for a good 4 days has basically put me off taking them now which is good was needing to stop gets abit head melting after long periods of time .lol  now ket is a funny wee drug to take at random partys


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 10, 2008)

rustybud said:


> yellow elephants and rockets are the main two e's that iv came across and would never take again. the rocket 1s were on the news and all cause of how bad they were and da nasty shit that was gettin put into them .. real mad acidy sort of trip/buzz the high was alryt funny but the comedown was serious and left me sick for a good 4 days has basically put me off taking them now which is good was needing to stop gets abit head melting after long periods of time .lol  now ket is a funny wee drug to take at random partys



i've never heard of them over here. i mean, your always taking a risk when you take ex, but the stuff i get has never got me sick before. 

never done ket before


----------



## rustybud (Nov 11, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> i've never heard of them over here. i mean, your always taking a risk when you take ex, but the stuff i get has never got me sick before.
> 
> never done ket before


well if you come across them dont be taking them lol deff if ya can get your hands on ket giv it a blast have to say its a funny wee drug ..


----------



## em dee em aye (Nov 11, 2008)

hahahahaha thats funny


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 11, 2008)

but.. i like ex.. lol


----------



## rustybud (Nov 11, 2008)

you will soon get bored of it .. sayin that i haved had sum amazin nites on xtc, hit sum mad partys were it introduced me to so many new people with your heart to hearts and random smuck talks all nite ..


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 11, 2008)

its fun! i'm not gonna do it forever, and i rarely do it anyways but still =)


----------



## funguy (Nov 11, 2008)

Fuck Rolls, All Rolls are is MDMA mixed with something else to pill it up. Pure MDMA is a powder and can not be pilled up. So MDMA is mixed with chemicals; Meth, Cocaine.... and out comes Rolls. 

Pure MDMA is tight. "Molly" makes you feel great and it shouldn't have a taste. 

IF you are going to risk Rolling, get some Molly to decrease the variance of your product. Rolls come in all shapes and colors, Molly is a lot easier to tell its the real thing. 

Fuck Rolls, Trip...


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 11, 2008)

pure molly does indeed *taste horrible*.

i dunno where you get this no taste thing.

lsd is odorless and tasteless.


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah, mdma taste like shit, makes me wanna gag


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 11, 2008)

funguy said:


> Fuck Rolls, All Rolls are is MDMA mixed with something else to pill it up. Pure MDMA is a powder and can not be pilled up. So MDMA is mixed with chemicals; Meth, Cocaine.... and out comes Rolls.
> 
> Pure MDMA is tight. "Molly" makes you feel great and it shouldn't have a taste.
> 
> ...


Yea mollys are bomb my homie is picking four jars(400 pills) tonight of what I posted back a couple pages


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 12, 2008)

im sure he would appreciate you being so open about his wheelings and dealings.


----------



## rustybud (Nov 12, 2008)

e's r bad , if u dont believe me ask ur dad lol


----------



## funguy (Nov 12, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> pure molly does indeed *taste horrible*.
> 
> i dunno where you get this no taste thing.
> 
> lsd is odorless and tasteless.


there were two times one found molly at Rothbury... the first batch tasted like shit and was cut for sure. the second, HAD NO TASTE other than a mild bitterness, and it was fucking awesome. 

Outside of Rothbury, Molly always had a taste, because it was always cut. You will not likely see or taste pure molly, but true molly shouldn't really have a taste. trip...


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 12, 2008)

thats bull.

but wutever you say.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 12, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> im sure he would appreciate you being so open about his wheelings and dealings.


haha its the internet, i can care less, no one comes on this site, and whats the chances of some 1 seeing this thread, or even tring to do anything about it, it takes money, and i doubt there gonna waste it tring to catch some kid who for all they kno is lieing, but i see what your saying, a lil to paranoid huh?


----------



## petejonson (Nov 12, 2008)

if your molly dosent have a taste you either a)have cut shitty molly or b)a other chemical being passed of as molly


----------



## Shift (Nov 12, 2008)

Ecstasy is by far my favorite drug.
Such a little thing was such a kick.
My favorite have been green pistols.
First bean I ever ate.
And it will hopefully be the one I end with.

By all means go ahead and try E out.
Do it every now and then.
(Once a month is what I go with)
But don't get addicted.
The come down will hit you in the ass if you do.


----------



## petejonson (Nov 12, 2008)

i think its safe to say extacy is not bad in moderation, anyway who would want to roll all the time.sure its fun and feels good but the feeling is not mad addicting like opiates.


----------



## marriedtomary (Nov 13, 2008)

X is amazing if i could sum it up in one word its happiness. If you can get clean beans you should b good. I love the feeling. after i took it the first time it changed my whole perspective. you have to watch your body tho.....u can seriously fuck it up. you gotta know how many nights and weekends n shit in a row are too many for your body to handle


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Ecstasy burns your brain, I think Dr. Drew said that 8 pills is good enough to have permanent health problems.*


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 13, 2008)

well Ive probably taken a couple hundred, so I must be fucken retarded. My GPA says otherwise though.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 13, 2008)

strangerdude562 said:


> *Ecstasy burns your brain, I think Dr. Drew said that 8 pills is good enough to have permanent health problems.*


its these posts that make me el oh el.


its like people brought it up pages ago, it was proved it wasnt true, then someone comes along and says it again. this cycle has happened like 5 times.

read the thread you fuck, you know with many sources posted in this thread that all those myths are bull.

btw my brain must be swiss cheese cuz ive candy flipped atleast 5 times a year for the last 4 years.

oh yeah and lsd must have made crazy cuz i did it way more than 7 times. im surprised the strychnine or arsenic hasnt gotten me.

/sarcasm


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 13, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> its these posts that make me el oh el.
> 
> 
> its like people brought it up pages ago, it was proved it wasnt true, then someone comes along and says it again. this cycle has happened like 5 times.
> ...




_I would believe a doctor before believing a drug addict. I'm sure you will see the side-effects later in life. Next thing you know you idiots are going to be saying that meth cures cancer. I'm not going to play tag with your dumbass, you crack heads always get so offended when someone say's acid or ecstasy is a harmful drug. _


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 13, 2008)

strangerdude562 said:


> _I would believe a doctor before believing a drug addict. I'm sure you will see the side-effects later in life. Next thing you know you idiots are going to be saying that meth cures cancer. I'm not going to play tag with your dumbass, you crack heads always get so offended when someone say's acid or ecstasy is a harmful drug. _


if you dont care then why would you waste you time typing this? if there so bad off then let them be, its on them, if people arnt responsible witht hat they do then its there fault, whats the point of getting ur two cents in???


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 14, 2008)

lol since some of us like E we are all crack/meth heads.

its pretty hard to talk about something you have never done, and never had interest in.

glad you put in your input, even it be one of hearsay and misinformation.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 14, 2008)

are yellow batmans good?? because my guy is getting some and i heard they are good but are they?


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 14, 2008)

look em up!

pill reports!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=3548


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 14, 2008)

i can't tell. i donno i heard the ones out here are BOMB!


----------



## ilikeblazin (Nov 14, 2008)

loved it.
suuch a party drug!
but quit doin that shit afetr i graduated. aslong with all the other drugs. except dope ofcourse


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 14, 2008)

[QUOTE="SICC";1616664]http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=3548[/QUOTE]

that was from 2006.


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 14, 2008)

there was some good yellow batmans going around in califronia recently http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=12859 keep in mind, people copy pills all the time, so youre yellow batmans arent neccesarily these yellow batmans


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 14, 2008)

Listen to this an Atlanta EX anthem
[youtube]PbX8HAkfZAw[/youtube]


----------



## Master Kush (Nov 14, 2008)

Eh. I've only done XTC a couple times. I prefer White Lady (powdered MDMA). Snorting it gives me an INTENSE RUSH. Damn, when I had sex on that stuff it was never the same after. But, I don't do it anymore. I found out what it did and I can't take another Relapse into depression from Serotonin Depeletion.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 15, 2008)

i never had a problem with sex being ruined with any of drugs ive taken. as with many of my friends.

i never got why they said e would change sex forever once you tried the 2 together.

if anything sex while your not stoned is boring compared to getting baked and bumping uglies.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 15, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> there was some good yellow batmans going around in califronia recently http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=12859 keep in mind, people copy pills all the time, so youre yellow batmans arent neccesarily these yellow batmans




nope i don't think it was they were bunk man. i didn't end up taking those kind, because they weren't home made but i took 2 double stack blue dolphins (2nd time, different kind) and they WERE home made and my friend knows the dude who makes them and its legit =D but my friends took the yellow batmans and it was Weakk. they were bought from a different person.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 15, 2008)

im not sure wut you mean home made? arent they all pretty much made in home labs?

no matter wut your friends tell you, they most likely have no clue where these beans are coming from, and if your not testing, you dont know wuts in them.

its the risk you take with rolls, but if you are into em as much as you say, id start testing your rolls. go in on a test kit with a friend, they are cheap and easy.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 15, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> im not sure wut you mean home made? arent they all pretty much made in home labs?
> 
> no matter wut your friends tell you, they most likely have no clue where these beans are coming from, and if your not testing, you dont know wuts in them.
> 
> its the risk you take with rolls, but if you are into em as much as you say, id start testing your rolls. go in on a test kit with a friend, they are cheap and easy.




yeah they are, but she knows the guy. probably not, but he told her i guess. its my dealer's good friend from like 10 years ago so i'm thinking its okay. really? how do ya get them?


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 15, 2008)

this one seems to be the most popular.

EZ Test, ecstasy test, pill, test, drugs, cocaine test, marquis, mandelin, mecke, simons, robadope

google is your friend, if you dont like that one google for another.


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 15, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> my friend knows the dude who makes them and its legit =D


I really seriously doubt that....Ecstasy isnt like meth, you need a lot of very expensive laboratory equipment, an experienced chemist, and precursors which are under extreme scrutiny by the DEA. The majority of ecstasy in america comes from huge labs in western europe and the netherlands. Granted there are probably a number of labs operating in the states, but they are usually run by huge criminal enterprises and kept very very secret. So unless youre friend is a high ranking member of the mafia or something like that, than I'd call bullshit on him.


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 15, 2008)

Ever seen a lightshow like this [youtube]poOYEB18k5I[/youtube]


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 15, 2008)

[youtube]s_97E5PtKZU[/youtube]
[youtube]FsA4ZRLGn1g[/youtube]


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 15, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> I really seriously doubt that....Ecstasy isnt like meth, you need a lot of very expensive laboratory equipment, an experienced chemist, and precursors which are under extreme scrutiny by the DEA. The majority of ecstasy in america comes from huge labs in western europe and the netherlands. Granted there are probably a number of labs operating in the states, but they are usually run by huge criminal enterprises and kept very very secret. So unless youre friend is a high ranking member of the mafia or something like that, than I'd call bullshit on him.



i was thinking about that and honestly who knows, i don't really care. my friend has a series of lies going, but she tells the truth when it comes to business but your right and i didn't take it too seriously i was just sayin.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 15, 2008)

those vids are pretty sick, i love glowsticks, and poi and all the pretty lights!

i just started to poi a few months ago. its my new favorite pass time.


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 15, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> i just started to poi a few months ago. its my new favorite pass time.


Yeah, Ive been doing it for a couple months now too. I can wait to go to together as one, so I can finally show off my poi skills.


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 15, 2008)

the gloves always make a sick light show too


----------



## SuBlimE420 (Nov 16, 2008)

Gota have that vicks


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 16, 2008)

yeah vicks in all forms is pretty awesome, not the best advice but i gob a little near the corner of my eyes when i roll. sends you to another planet for a good 10 or 15 while it dries.

also vicks sticks ftw!


----------



## petejonson (Nov 18, 2008)

alright i gotta know what is the deal with vicks/menthol and rolling.one time this kid told me to put chapstick on my eyelids and i was like why your fucking retarded and then i see all these posts about it here. what the deal with it, it cant possibly get u fucked up


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 18, 2008)

the way i see it, once your rolling hard, anything can get you fuct up.

its called a blow up.

music, light shows, temperature change, vicks, smoking weed, or ciggs if thats your thing not mine. anything can blow you up, i took my shoes off after a long night of rolling and partying, and it blew my skull off in the best way possible for a couple minutes.

its the menthol in vicks tho, anything mentholated is fantastic when you roll. vicks inhaler was a gift to ravers. you can snort it like your supposed to, or put it in your mouth, and blow through it(around here they call em sea breezes). while doing so, prying somones eyes wide open and dosing the whole eyeball with mentholated air. grab a nitrous balloon from there, and who knows where you will go.

hehe typing that made me excited.


----------



## petejonson (Nov 18, 2008)

that sounds stupid.just eat more drugs if you want to get fucked up


----------



## flatrider (Nov 18, 2008)

I did E once and it was the pure ingredient mdma and i thought i was going to die at first then the happiness kicked in it was fuckin amazing, girls become total hoes on this stuff... but on the other hand i never did it again i dont like chemicals or want to be hooke don them, the next day i was fuckin retarted I couldnt even speak right speak right


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah its not retarded

its e-tarded.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 18, 2008)

petejonson said:


> that sounds stupid.just eat more drugs if you want to get fucked up


well too me...that sounds stupid.

no point in doing drugs if you cant have fun on em. the in take of your drug isnt supposed to be the best part.


----------



## petejonson (Nov 18, 2008)

im simply saying if you want to get messed up, do a psychoactive substance, dont try to catch a rush off of a topical mentholated salve


----------



## rustybud (Nov 18, 2008)

flatrider said:


> I did E once and it was the pure ingredient mdma and i thought i was going to die at first then the happiness kicked in it was fuckin amazing, girls become total hoes on this stuff... but on the other hand i never did it again i dont like chemicals or want to be hooke don them, the next day i was fuckin retarted I couldnt even speak right speak right


 
ur right for saying girls are like hoes on it .. horny wee bitch's well my x was when she was on it .. was f#~king outstanding untill abot 3 4 hours later and you still havnt came lol ...

wipeout sex is the best sex


----------



## Mtcowboy (Nov 18, 2008)

UmF said:


> 3 words.
> 
> best. drug. ever.
> 
> ...


hahahahahaha,yea sounds fun, and safe lol jk. to each his own


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 18, 2008)

petejonson said:


> im simply saying if you want to get messed up, do a psychoactive substance, dont try to catch a rush off of a topical mentholated salve


it doesnt give you a rush, really, its just feels trippy. When youre rolling youre sense of touch is way amplified. Thats why when you go to a rave you see big groups of poeple just laying on the floor massaging each other, and giving lightshows.


----------



## rastadiskO (Nov 18, 2008)

[SIZE=+0]the experience(s) were amazing and life changing for me. I find it to be very insightful and mind opening. I also find the ability to open up and speak exactly what is on your mind with no hesitation to be great. however, if you have not already done it I would probably suggest that you do not simply because it can severely alter your mood/ thoughts coming off of the drug and the day after as well. your body will have to build up serotonin to its original level again; which can take up to 3 weeks. [/SIZE]


& on a side note, you never actually know what your ingesting unless you have a pill testing kit which still can not grantee you are taking pure MDMA.


peace :]


----------



## COGOGROW (Nov 18, 2008)

After eating a number of pills in my earlier years I've moved on to using molly occasionally. It gets you that "first time I rolled" euphoria all over again. Just be sure and eat your 5-HTP, Vitamin C (before too), and maybe a few extra daily vitamins the next day. It's much better than the meth-balls some people dish out.


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Nov 19, 2008)

one word molly ; )


----------



## Master Beat (Nov 19, 2008)

e is fun. felt like my heart was going to explode at points though, like a rush of excitment. good on acid. Good to go for a skate on.


----------



## Jolijn (Nov 20, 2008)

i took some PURES about two weeks ago. they were amazing, my galfriend and i split 1 capsule. it was unlike any other roll i've had. it wasn't speedy at all. in fact pures would probably be bad for raves or if you wanted to move around. it was really good for chilling at home with all the lights turned out, decks spinning and a box full of glowsticks. we talked for hours about a ton of shit and after it was done, we ended up just cuddlin and falling asleep.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Nov 21, 2008)

it may seem it may not be fun at a rave. but the loud music and the energy of the crowd, will give you plenty of energy.

molly, is the way to go! i hate uppers, or downers in beans.


----------



## rustybud (Nov 21, 2008)

8 grams of ket ordered hu needs xtc.


----------



## magikal chronik (Nov 25, 2008)

*I rolled on 2 triple stack mitsuibishi's. best thing ever. music was bangin. vibes were movin. lights were one big blurr. and some pussy was way better than average.*


----------



## rustybud (Nov 25, 2008)

hammers and spanners any1 came across dem . was a good hit .


----------

